#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Forum

## RayM

Wat is er aan de hand op dit forum? Het begint steeds meer op een eliteclubje van een paar mensen te lijken die er genoegen in scheppen om anderen die een normale vraag stellen meteen af te zeiken. Zelf doen ze zich voor of ze alle wijsheid in pacht hebben.
Kom vooral niet als nieuweling hier met een vraag, je wordt afgebrand. Je bedenkt je wel twee keer voordat je nog een vraag stelt. Ik dacht dat dit forum bedoeld was om elkaar te helpen, van pro tot (beginnende) amateur. 
De tolerantie is ver te zoeken hier. En dat vind ik jammer.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Volgens mij was dit altijd wel behoorlijk. Daar staat dit forum ook wel over bekend. Vooral bij geluid en rigging kan het er behoorlijk hard aan toe gaan. Ik heb zelfs van een aantal leveranciers gehoord dat dit de reden is dat men niet op het forum aanwezig is. En dat zij zich liever bezig houden met vraagstelling die via linkendin worden geplaatst.

----------


## timmetje

Het heeft volgens mij voor een groot deel ook te maken met de vraagstelling. Een aantal vragen wordt op een dusdanig onduidelijke manier gesteld of lijkt een gevalletje 'ik-ben-te-lui-om-het-zelf-uit-te-zoeken-dus-kauw-mij-maar-voor-hoe-alles-werkt'. Of 'De handleiding? Nee die hoef ik niet te lezen!'

Daar komt nog bij dat sommige topic-starters niet meer reageren, na een hele pagina uitleg zeggen 'bedankt maar ik zoek het toch zelf wel uit', of simpelweg hun eigen waarheid aanhouden en niet het advies van anderen ter harte willen nemen.

Om een voorbeeld te nemen: het topic over de jongeman die een stapeltje Behringer-dozen had gekocht.

Pas na een uitleg over wat de verschillende apparaten echt deden had hij door dat hij iets had gekocht dat voor zijn doel compleet waardeloos was. En in plaats van dan door te vragen over wat die apparaten dan WEL doen krijg je een antwoord van 'fijn dat je een A4 vol hebt getypt met dingen die ik in een kwartiertje zelf op Google had kunnen vinden, maar ik doe toch lekker wat ik zelf wil'...

Daar komt nog bij dat hij eigenlijk gewoon de verkeerde vraag stelde. Hij wilde feitelijk gewoon weten welke apparaten hij had gekocht, maar in plaats daarvan besloot hij zich wijzer voor te doen dan hij in werkelijkheid was. Als hij gewoon had gevraagd: 'He jongens, wat is een compressor en wat kan ik er mee?', dan had hij in elk geval van mij al direct een heel ander antwoord gekregen.

Ik behandel iedereen met respect en wil dat kleine beetje kennis dat ik heb graag delen, maar het moet wel op een eerlijke een redelijke manier kunnen. Als mensen vasthouden aan hun eigen waarheid of simpelweg niet willen leren, dan is voor mij snel de koek op.

Ik pretendeer zeker niet alle wijsheid in pacht te hebben. Sterker nog - ik leer hier elke dag meer bij dan m'n simpele hersens kunnen verwerken. Maar als me iets niet duidelijk is probeer ik wel eerst zelf uit te zoeken hoe het zit, in plaats van direct een hele zin zonder hoofdletters of punctuatie op een forum te plempen...

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk eerlijk gezegd dat het nog wel meevalt. Probleem zit vaak in het feit dat je in tekst geen intonatie kunt aanbrengen en dat daardoor de interpretatie verschillend is bij schrijver en lezer.
Meeste topics waarbij dat gebeurd is het vaak ook wel zo dat de TS duidelijk weinig zelf wil doen en liefst alles voorgekauwd wil hebben, daar ben ik zelf ook wel enigszins 'allergisch' voor.
En meestal, na enig strubbelen komt er voor TS toch een antwoord uit waar hij iets aan heeft.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Nou dat komt niet helemaal overeen met een topic waarbij laatst nog een redelijk nieuwe lid afgezeken werd omdat het topic te oud zou zijn. En dat lees je wel vaker. Wat de een makkelijk vindt en wat volgens dezelfde persoon makkelijk te vinden is, is voor de ander toch nog moeilijk te begrijpen. Ik stel ook geen vragen meer op het forum, gewoonweg omdat ik hier voor de lol ben en geen zin heb om mijn bui te laten verpesten. Nu heb ik geen vragen over geluid, vind het wel leuk om te lezen. Mijn vragen zouden vooral over rigging gaan, maar de arrogantie en hooghartigheid die daar af en toe is, zorgt voor een in mijn ogen gespannen sfeer.

----------


## timmetje

Ik denk dat als iemand een goed doordachte vraag stelt, die leesbaar is (hoofdletters, leestekens, wegwijzers, etc...) en goed geformuleerd er al heel wat minder irritatie is.

Regelmatig zie ik vragen voorbij komen op deze manier:

_'heee hoe moet ik een eqlauzir aansluiten want ik wil dat mijn boxen meer bass hebb0n'

_Heel begrijpelijk dat dit irritatie opwekt.

Als de vraag gesteld zou worden op deze manier:

_'Ik heb een equalizer gekocht maar kan niet precies vinden hoe ik deze het beste kan aansluiten. Kan iemand me hier iets meer over vertellen?'_

Dan kun je er donder op zeggen dat de antwoorden een stuk serieuzer en 'beleefder' zullen zijn...

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Beide partijen zouden moeten nadenken voordat ze een bericht versturen. Dus ja soms ligt het aan de vraagstelling, maar als je dan zo geïrriteerd ben, reageer dan niet. Maar dat is echt niet in alle gevallen zo. Vaak genoeg zijn reacties of vragen prima opgesteld en wordt er nog raar gereageerd.

----------


## ajdeboer

Dat topic laatst over die jongeman die voor het eerst meeloopt was een goed voorbeeld.
Deze jongen stelde zich aardig bescheiden op in zijn vraagstelling. Daarna werd er heel vriendelijk en goedbedoeld gereageerd. 
Dat vond ik toch een heel positief gevoel hoor heren!  :Smile:

----------


## timmetje

Zou het verhaaltje van de zoekmachine niet ook een rol spelen? Een goed geformuleerde vraag die al duizenden keer is gesteld wekt natuurlijk ook enige irritatie op...

Inderdaad...





> Dat topic laatst over die jongeman die voor het eerst meeloopt was een goed voorbeeld.
> Deze jongen stelde zich aardig bescheiden op in zijn vraagstelling. Daarna werd er heel vriendelijk en goedbedoeld gereageerd. 
> Dat vond ik toch een heel positief gevoel hoor heren!



Gevalletje 'behandel een ander zoals je zelf behandeld wilt worden'.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Het is niet mijn pleidooi, dus ik laat het hier ook verder bij, maar het kan toch niet zo zijn dat je als forum blij bent met een enkel voorbeeld van goed handelen? De meeste hier zijn ondernemers en zouden moeten weten dat 1 goede afhandeling totaal niet opweegt tegen 1 verkeerde afhandeling. En nogmaals als een vraag zoveel irritatie oplevert waarom besteed je er dan aandacht aan. Laat dat dan over aan mensen die het hoofd wel koel kunnen houden. Maakt het forum al een stuk gezelliger.

----------


## RayM

> En nogmaals als een vraag zoveel irritatie oplevert waarom besteed je er dan aandacht aan. Laat dat dan over aan mensen die het hoofd wel koel kunnen houden. Maakt het forum al een stuk gezelliger.



Juiste redenatie.
Ik lees ook bij de gevestigde orde wel eens een vraag die met de zoekfunctie beantwoord kan worden. Echter dan zijn de beleefde reacties niet van de lucht... Voor mijn gevoel is er sprake van willekeur. 
Bovendien wekt de zoekfunctie niet echt prettig. Je krijgt zo veel hits op een onderwerp.

----------


## e-sonic

Ik heb aan dit forum een aantal leuke contacten overgehouden, maar de doorsnee vraagsteller komt naar de opening niet (meer) terug, en de dicussie loopt verder door zonder bijdrage of reactie van de eerste vraagsteller, reden kan toch zijn, de opkomst van linkedin groepen, en facebook, waar ik op mijn vragen altijd een relevant antwoord krijg. Verder plaatst men op meerdere forums.  Voorbeeld is de discussie over  "demping in kerkzaal"

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik denk dat zowel vraagsteller als beantwoorder wat meer naar elkaar toe moeten komen.
Het is voor veel mensen al een behoorlijk hoge drempel om op een forum een vraag te stellen, daarmee stel je je toch kwetsbaar op.
Het is ook makkelijk om zo iemand lekker af te zeiken, de deur staat immers al op een kier.
Wat voor de één heel erg vanzelfsprekend is is voor de ander alsof het in het Chinees geschreven wordt.
Dat komt mede doordat sommige menen iets simpels zo ingewikkeld mogelijk te maken. Ga bij het beantwoorden van een vraag niet uit van je eigen kennis maar van die van de vraagsteller.
Vraagt iemand naar de bekende weg dan kan het geen kwaad hem daarop te wijzen maar wel graag op een normale manier waarbij het respect voor elkaar in tact blijft.
Ondanks alles heb ik de indruk dat veel toch wel op een correcte manier afgehandeld wordt, soms vliegt het weleens iet de bocht uit maar meestal komt het toch wel weer terug op het juiste spoor.
Er zijn dus zeker veel meer voorbeelden te geven van nette zinvolle discussies.

----------


## DJ Paul M

> De meeste hier zijn ondernemers en zouden moeten weten dat 1 goede afhandeling totaal niet opweegt tegen 1 verkeerde afhandeling. En nogmaals als een vraag zoveel irritatie oplevert waarom besteed je er dan aandacht aan. Laat dat dan over aan mensen die het hoofd wel koel kunnen houden. Maakt het forum al een stuk gezelliger.



Volledig mee eens. Ik heb niet veel gepost hier, maar gluur al zo'n 2 jaar een beetje rond op dit forum. En af en toe kon ik niet kiezen of ik moest huilen of lachen om de manier waarop er gereageerd werd...

Nou, ik kruip weer terug in een donker hoekje en bekijk het verder van een afstandje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nou, ik kruip weer terug in een donker hoekje en bekijk het verder van een afstandje



Misschien ook wel eens leuk als er wat meer mensen zich in de discussies zouden mengen......
Voordeel van een forum; niemand kan echt bijten en ben je het ergens niet mee eens of irriteer je je ergens aan dan is het makkelijk negeren.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ik denk dat juist door de kwaliteit en de volledigheid van de antwoorden het forum hier zo interessant blijft. Waar andere forums alles maar slikken (o.a msn taal) gaat de kwaliteit van de informatie en daarmee ook het visitekaartje van de webshop erop achteruit. Als alles maar gepikt word en we met z'n allen steeds luier worden om zelf wat te doen zakken we straks allemaal door de ondergrens van middelmatigheid. Ik ziet een forum als dit over het vakgebied geluid als een soort van gratis avondschool. Als je dus je best doet kan je veel leren, gooi je er met de pet naar kan je t schudden. Net zoals op school dus.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik denk dat er voor de beginners inderdaad een hele grote hoeveel kennis te vinden is. En dat wat je niet kan vinden ook te vragen is. Als dat niet zo zou zijn zou het forum weinig toegevoegde waarde hebben. De discussie gaat er juist meer om dat de omgangsnormen soms behoorlijk te wensen overlaat.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Ik denk dat er voor de beginners inderdaad een hele grote hoeveel kennis te vinden is. En dat wat je niet kan vinden ook te vragen is. Als dat niet zo zou zijn zou het forum weinig toegevoegde waarde hebben. De discussie gaat er juist meer om dat de omgangsnormen soms behoorlijk te wensen overlaat.



Dat klopt ook wel, maar een leraar kouwt tenslotte ook niet alles voor en zal afgezien van de instelling altijd helpen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

En bedoel je dan met de leraar, moderators en administrators? Want volgens mij zijn die er niet echt op dit forum.

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zijn wel degelijk moderators en administrators op het forum, die grijpen ook wel in als het echt te gortig wordt, maar die zijn zo snel dat jij het niet eens in de gaten hebt.  :Cool:  Laatst is het complete topic over de sub testdag nog verwijderd.
Maar volgens mij zijn we hier toch volwassen genoeg om zelf te bepalen wat wel en niet kan? 't Is tenslotte geen kinderdagverblijf. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wat ik al eerder schreef; soms worden dingen ook net iets ander geïterpreteerd dan zoals ze door de schrijver bedoelt zijn.
Daarnaast is het een forum voor professioneel licht en geluid, daar mag je verwachten dat de leden enige zelfstudie verrichten alvorens alles maar in een nieuw topic op het forum te knallen.

----------


## DJ Paul M

> En bedoel je dan met de leraar, moderators en administrators? Want volgens mij zijn die er niet echt op dit forum.



Ik denk dat Eric bedoelt dat de ervaren professionals de leraren zijn, en de amateuristische nieuwelingen de leerlingen. Deze profs/leraren willen wel degelijk de nieuwelingen/leerlingen helpen, echter moeten deze nieuwelingen/leerlingen wel de juiste instelling hebben en genoeg motivatie tonen. Ook weer een gedeelte van het 'probleem' waar we het nu over hebben.

Overigens hoop ik ook dat je doelde op de afwezigheid van leraren, en niet op die van mods en admins; die zijn er namelijk wel degelijk.  :Wink: 

Edit: er was me iemand voor. Dit lijkt me overigens nog wel een relevante post.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ik bedoel inderdaad de professionals hier als een soort leraar ja. Het is leuk om anderen te helpen, maar zoals ook in het echt moet de motivatie er zijn vanuit de leerling/ vraagsteller.

Wil niet op mezelf boffen maar zo heb ik onlangs nog een topic geopend in het newbies gedeelte, ondanks dat ik al zo'n 14 jaar meeloop in het wereldje. Kennis is er om te delen. Zoals een wijs gezegde: stilstand is achteruitgang. Streef altijd het hoogst mogelijke na, als dat niet lukt scoor je alsnog een voldoende. Neem je genoegen met een voldoende en het gaat mis heb je dus een onvoldoende.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Beide partijen zouden moeten nadenken voordat ze een bericht versturen. Dus ja soms ligt het aan de vraagstelling, maar als je dan zo geïrriteerd ben, reageer dan niet. .



hallo, als iemand een vraag stelt krijgt hij/zij ( inderdaad, er zijn ook dames af en toe hier, en die worden meteen vollop in de digitale watten gelegd) het antwoord wat IK wil geven. Vaak is dat geen antwoord, ook zijn collegae me te snel af, maar soms is het eigenlijk te lachwekkend, zoals die USB-2,5W vs 600Wper speaker beredenering. 

Toch wordt er in eerste instantie een serieus antwoord gegeven, met hier een poging tot uitnodiging tot initiatief aan de ts-kant.

En regelmatig komt dat initiatief niet meer, wegens ts-passiviteit, arrogantie, of collega-fora waar men ook gezellig meekliedert. 

Wel heb ik deze vraag al vaker gesteld, vaak ook in de vorm van een antwoord ergens, of we niet teveel beschouwd worden als gratis advies-bank. Eenmaal kreeg ik ergens het antwoord: jullie zijn een web-winkel, kom maar op met dat gratis advies. 

Verder vind ik het nog steeds leuk, op een aantal momenten na, om af en toe eens wat techniek open te gooien, zodat mensen er 
- of afblijven en een expert inhuren 
- of mee aan de slag gaan, en er een veiligere, of nettere situatie ontstaat.

Regelmatig delete ik mn post voordat ik hem bevestig. Domweg omdat ik dan denk : joh, koop eerst ff natuurkunde deel1 voor de mavo, ergens, ofzo. 

Enkele collegae die me al langer de strot uithingen -  en daar InRealLife op diverse momenten en/of in diverse landen ook voor gewaarschuwd waren - krijgen wel eens vreselijk onder uit de zak. Maar daar slaap ikzelf dan lekkerder door, en dat is me veel waard. 

Verder kom ik regelmatig mannen tegen die dingen weten, dankzij het forum, en daar ff kort naar verwijzen. De zogenaamde lezers, of leechers in I-taal, maar dat vond ik zelf dan wel weer erg ego-strelend, en word ik toch wel blij van..

----------


## rinus bakker

ik denk dat *timmetje* de spijker precies op zijn kop treft...
het begint altijd bij een opmerking of een vraag. 

De "gevestigde orde" mag alleen maar nederig gissen 
naar wat er met sommige vragen bedoeld wordt?
Maar wordt (?) vervolgens wel verwacht om zijn/hun kennis delen?

Slechte communicatie komt meestal van 2 kanten.
Als de newbies - soms in al hun onbeholpenheid - principieel boven de anderen worden geplaatst,
dan gaat "de gevestigde orde" afhaken...

----------


## kvdb013

Ik ben 2,5 jaar geleden lid geworden van dit forum en bekijk deze dagelijks, ik moet zeggen dat ik superveel geleerd heb de afgelopen 2,5 jaar. Dit komt voornamelijk door heeeeel veel te lezen (totaal maar 168 posts). Ik wil niet zeggen dat iedereen hier te snel een te makkelijke vraag stelt maar er zijn zeker wel gevallen die met luiheid te maken hebben. Ik persoonlijk vind het een fijn forum en misschien ook wel leerzamer dan bij de bekende buren, vind dat er hier meer professioneler gediscussieerd wordt.         Laten we iedereen in zijn waarde laten, het is dan wel leerzaam maar niemand is hier leraar noch leerling! en laat een topic waar je je eigen aan irriteert lekker aan je neus voorbij gaan.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

En daarmee zit iedereen denk wel behoorlijk op 1 lijn. Ik snap ook wel dat sommige berichten behoorlijk irriterend kunnen zijn en dat er dan ook af en toe behoorlijk op gereageerd wordt. En juist om dit te voor komen heb ik al een tijdje geleden bedacht dat ik niet wil dat mensen zich aan mij gaan irriteren, met als gevolg dat mij het beter leek om geen vragen meer te stellen en alleen nog maar te reageren op vragen van andere. Ik kan me nog heel goed herinneren dat toen ik hier net lid was en ik een vraag stelde over rigging, dat men hier heel duidelijk maakte dat men geen gratis kennis bank was en dat als ik de antwoorden wilde weten dat ik maar een rigging cursus moest gaan volgen, wat ik toen ook maar gedaan heb en uiteindelijk mijn vraag ergens anders beantwoord kreeg. Zou het zonde vinden om ruzie te krijgen met concurrenten op een forum

----------


## DJ Paul M

> En daarmee zit iedereen denk wel behoorlijk op 1 lijn. Ik snap ook wel dat sommige berichten behoorlijk irriterend kunnen zijn en dat er dan ook af en toe behoorlijk op gereageerd wordt. En juist om dit te voor komen heb ik al een tijdje geleden bedacht dat ik niet wil dat mensen zich aan mij gaan irriteren, *met als gevolg dat mij het beter leek om geen vragen meer te stellen en alleen nog maar te reageren op vragen van andere.*



Dit soort dingen... Dat is toch gewoon doodzonde? Mensen worden hier gewoon 'bang' om nog vragen te stellen door de reacties van anderen?! Terwijl dit een forum is!? Te gek voor woorden...  :Mad: 

En dit is zeker niet het enige geval...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Zou het zonde vinden om ruzie te krijgen met concurrenten op een forum



LOL…

Maar inderdaad, soms wordt er over krachtstroom (net zo dodelijk als rigging, statistisch gezien) wel erg lacherig gedaan, en laat ik nou toevallig zijdelings al een paar keer bij een serieus ongeval betrokken zijn geweest…..

Zo hadden we laatst een vriend die een LED-scherm in een disco-trussje takelde, ja, sorry, maar die kan het krijgen. Zwaartekracht is niet dodelijk, de wet van behoud van impuls die een val-energie omzet in non-elastiche vervormingsenergie wel. 

En aangezien voor ieder voertuig boven de 3,5 ton een extra rijbewijs gevraagd wordt, maar de eerste de beste boerenl*l trussen en krachtkabels aan mekaar mag knopen wordt er af en toe op de rem getrapt.

----------


## ajdeboer

> Dit soort dingen... Dat is toch gewoon doodzonde? Mensen worden hier gewoon 'bang' om nog vragen te stellen door de reacties van anderen?! Terwijl dit een forum is!? Te gek voor woorden... 
> 
> En dit is zeker niet het enige geval...



DJ Paul M,

Ik deel je ervaring zeer zeker niet.
Dit forum is op een dermate manier geprofessionaliseerd dat je een onderbouwde vraag dient te stellen.
Daarin laat je blijken dat je op je één of andere manier al iets over het onderwerp weet en opgezocht hebt, maar er nog niet precies uitkomt.
Als je op zo'n manier vragen stelt, worden zie hier altijd prima beantwoord.

Case:
Als ik in de laatste wiskundeles voor de toets vragen aan de leraar ga stellen waaruit blijkt dat ik geen enkele les bezocht heb en geen ene ruk van het hoofdstuk gemaakt heb, krijg ik dan een 'lieve/aardige' reactie van de leraar? Ik dacht het niet!

Zo werkt dat hier mijns inziens ook.
Eerst huiswerk maken, dan slimme vragen stellen!
Heel positief wat mij betreft! 

 :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Mensen worden hier gewoon 'bang' om nog vragen te stellen door de reacties van anderen?! Terwijl dit een forum is!?



nou, eh, soms zou ik een vraag ook meteen weg-modderreren. Vooral in mijn post hierboven genoemde vraagstukken wil ik wel ff graag details weten voordat ik "groen licht geef" om een technisch misbaksel te bouwen. 

En soms is de vraag ook gewoon niet geschikt voor een forum. 

Net zo goed als ik geen antwoord op de vraag gaggelen hoe je dynamiet maakt thuis, of hoe je en kernbom bouwt, in het schuurtje.

Het forum was ooit bedoelt om wat kleinere technische vraagstukken ( XLR verloopje naar DIN enzo)  te bespreken, maar ik zie tegenwoordig complete 5.000 euro klussen hier voorbij komen, en of we het technisch ontwerp maar ff goed willen keuren. 

Daaaaagg DJ_Paul… Vragen staat vrij, maar…   ANTWOORDEN OOK !

----------


## DJ Paul M

> ...
> Zo werkt dat hier mijns inziens ook.
> Eerst huiswerk maken, dan slimme vragen stellen!
> Heel positief wat mij betreft!



Beste ajdeboer,

Meningen verschillen, en dat respecteer ik ook. En ik ben het ook zeker wel met je eens over dat mensen hun huiswerk moeten doen. Maar ook hier geldt: Erger je je zo erg aan de vraag(stelling) van de TS, reageer dan gewoon niet en laat dat aan iemand anders over die diegene wèl verder kan helpen. Iemand volledig de grond instampen helpt niemand verder. Neem hier ook in mee dat wat voor sommige mensen heel simpel is, voor andere mensen wel rocket-science lijkt.

Dan voorkom je ook gevallen waarbij mensen die wèl met enigzins 'slimme vragen' komen, meteen schrikken en weggaan van dit forum, of simpelweg geen vraag meer durven te stellen.

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, dit forum is heel leerzaam. Maar af en toe gaat het écht te ver, en dat is eigenlijk onnodig en doodzonde van zo'n prachtig forum als dit.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wil je een professioneel antwoord dan zul je ook een professionele vraag moeten stellen....
Hoe moeilijk is het om een even na te denken over de formulering van een vraag en deze te voorzien van voldoende relevante info om een goed antwoord te krijgen?
Vaak begint het daar al mis te gaan, ineens is iedereen zo dyslectisch dat zelfs de rode lijntjes van de spellingcontrole niet opgemerkt worden. Kan me van de gevestigde orde van dit forum niet heugen dat iemand 'zomaar' wordt afgezeken, daar gaat altijd iets aan vooraf.
Ik vind het geen enkel probleem om tips te geven en mijn kennis te delen maar ik vind het wel een probleem om alles tot in detail voor te kauwen. En na ieder antwoord steeds weer vragen te krijgen waaruit blijkt dat er verder geen enkele moeite wordt gedaan zelf ergens achter te komen.

----------


## DJ Paul M

Beste **************,





> Net zo goed als ik geen antwoord op de vraag gaggelen hoe je dynamiet maakt thuis, of hoe je en kernbom bouwt, in het schuurtje.



Uiteraard. Laatst nog een topic voorbij zien komen over iemand die ergens wat wilde bouwen met niet toereikende materialen, waardoor een gevaarlijke situatie zou ontstaan (sorry voor de onduidelijkheid, kan dit topic me nu even niet voor de geest halen, maar u weet vast wel waar ik het over heb). Nu denk ik zelf: toch wel blij dat we deze persoon een beetje hebben kunnen helpen, en hebben kunnen laten inzien dat de manier waarop hij dit wilde gaan doen helemaal fout was. Hij heeft later (wat ik er van begrepen heb) alles een beetje aangepast, waardoor het opeens een stuk veiliger werd. Natuurlijk niet via de norm, maarja... Was hij niet naar dit forum gekomen, dan was het misschen wel ècht fout gelopen. 

Hobbyisten zijn er genoeg, en je kunt beter blij zijn dat ze het op een zo veilige mogelijke manier doen en advies inwinnen, dan dat ze gewoon maar zelf wat in mekaar gaan knopen en denken 'ach joh, da houdt wel!'. Daar is dit forum misschien niet voor bedoeld maar beter dat er wat tijd en frustratie ingestopt wordt door de ervaren mensen van dit forum, dan dat er een krantenbericht staat over een dodelijk ongeval door overbelasting van materiaal etc. (dit neemt uiteraard niet weg dat ik ook een schijthekel heb aan mensen die hier advies in komen winnen, en dan vol trots foto's posten waaruit blijkt dat het advies totaal in de wind is geslagen)

En al vaker gezegd hier: zit je tandenknarsend voor je beeldscherm, reageer dan gewoon niet.





> Het forum was ooit bedoelt om wat kleinere technische vraagstukken ( XLR verloopje naar DIN enzo) te bespreken, maar ik zie tegenwoordig complete 5.000 euro klussen hier voorbij komen, en of we het technisch ontwerp maar ff goed willen keuren.



Dit vind ik uiteraard ook nergens over gaan. Helemaal gelijk in.





> Daaaaagg DJ_Paul Vragen staat vrij, maar ANTWOORDEN OOK !



Snap dit niet helemaal, nadere toelichting AUB?  :Smile: 

Paul

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb dit zitten lezen en was eigenlijk niet van plan te reageren, zoals ik dat de laatste jaren eigenlijk niet meer doe. Dit is vooral om het feit, dat hier op het forum '***en' rondlopen, hoe interessanter dat je praat, hoe meer je mag zeggen. 'Vroeger' was het forum inderdaad een stuk leuker, eerder gezegt gezelliger, je poste een topic en je kreeg normale reacties. Maar ergens is dat mis gegaan, ik denk te weten waar, maar daar ga ik niet op in, simpel om het feit dat ik daar geen zin in heb. Zeker niet in de discussie en explosie die daar op volgt. De mensen die hier langer rondlopen, 8 jaar + weten wel waar ik op doel. En verder ga ik me er niet over uitwijden..

----------


## Gast1401081

> Te gek voor woorden...



daarom… dus...

----------


## MusicXtra

Je maakt ons nu toch wel nieuwsgierig Olaf, ook ik zat al in 2000 hier op het forum dus ik weet ook hoe het er toen aan toe ging.
Wil je er ook niet over uitwijden als ik beloof dat die 'explosie' uitblijft? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Outline

> Ik heb dit zitten lezen en was eigenlijk niet van plan te reageren, zoals ik dat de laatste jaren eigenlijk niet meer doe. Dit is vooral om het feit, dat hier op het forum '***en' rondlopen, hoe interessanter dat je praat, hoe meer je mag zeggen. 'Vroeger' was het forum inderdaad een stuk leuker, eerder gezegt gezelliger, je poste een topic en je kreeg normale reacties. Maar ergens is dat mis gegaan, ik denk te weten waar, maar daar ga ik niet op in, simpel om het feit dat ik daar geen zin in heb. Zeker niet in de discussie en explosie die daar op volgt. De mensen die hier langer rondlopen, 8 jaar + weten wel waar ik op doel. En verder ga ik me er niet over uitwijden..



Olaf heeft gelijk: Vroeger was het hier gemoedelijker en dat was ook aan het aantal postings per dag te merken!

Ik ben er een aantal jaar tussenuit geweest en bij mijn terugkomst viel het mij gelijk op dat het hier tegenwoordig zo verdomd rustig is! Dat heeft zeer zeker zijn redenen alhoewel ik wel moet bekennen dat ik de grote leegloop niet meegekregen heb...

Daarnaast irriteer ik mij ook aan hoe soms dingen hier geregeld worden. Laten we de komende sub-testdag nemen. Op verzoek van enkele leden (die graag D&B in het vergelijk wilden) poets ik wat oude contacten op om D&B daar te krijgen. Die vragen (met recht) om een nadere doelstelling van de dag en planning. Wordt hier serieus mee omgegaan en op gereageerd? Nee! Dan denk ik: Waar zijn we mee bezig? Leuke en leerzame dag voor velen of powertripshow van enkelen? Eenieder mag zelf voor zichzelf een antwoord hierop geven...

Maar ik geef ook eerlijk toe dat ik mij ook dood kan ergeren aan het niveau van sommige vraagstellers: Als je de moeite doet om in normaal NL een vraag te stellen, ben ik niet te beroerd om daar een antwoord op te geven. Hoe basaal die vraag ook is! Ook vind ik dat er best wel wat respect mag/moet zijn voor de mensen die hier & IRL hun sporen al lang verdiend hebben! Want als we alle ervaring hier bij elkaar nemen, doen we met gemak 10x per jaar een ESF, om maar wat te noemen. Als de deur tenminste breed genoeg is...

Laatste wat ik aan wil stippen is weer die ervaring: Die is hier genoeg en daar wordt ook regelmatig misbruik van gemaakt, door zowel newbie's die een quick score willen als de moochers die of niet de professionaliteit hebben om een klus zelf te klaren of gewoon het liefst hun eigen ideeën bevestigd zien.

Jaren geleden is hier al de discussie geweest of we misschien niet de zaak achter slot en grendel moesten zetten zodat er alleen geaccepteerde leden bij konden. Dit mede vanwege het 'misbruik' van de hier aanwezige kennis, Dat is toen vanwege het karakter en kracht van het Forum niet gedaan. Daar zijn mensen niet blij van geworden (en ook vertrokken) en anderen hebben daar kracht uit gehaald.

Er is 1 ding wat we allen moeten beseffen en dat is dat we hier qua niveau zeer hoog zitten en dat het zonde is om dat zo dood te laten bloeden!

----------


## Gast1401081

> 'Vroeger' was het forum inderdaad een stuk leuker, eerder gezegt gezelliger, je poste een topic en je kreeg normale reacties. Maar ergens is dat mis gegaan,…..



We kunnen het ook in het algemene tijdsbeeld zien. 
- Vroeger waren er genoeg mennen die in dienst waren geweest, en daar een groot-rijbewijs hadden gehaald en "roadie" werden. 3 begrafenissen per jaar ingecalculeerd. 
- Vroeger hadden we niet zoveel geld dat we ons het schompes konden investeren in de meest exotische elektronica. Degene die dat wel kon was meteen PA-verhuurder voor zijn regio en omstreken.
- Vroeger waren er niet zoveel muzikanten. Uit mijn generatie en daarboven speelt bijna iedereen nog, minus een stuk of drie. Er zijn wel 3 decennia lang muzikanten bijgekomen, die allemaal ergens brood willen verdienen, en dan hebben we het nog niet eens over het verschijnsel DJ gehad. Veel meer eindsetjes die zwerven, en de spoeling is dunner > budget is stukken minder. 
- Vroeger was het geweldig als er iemand een dubbele W-bin per kant neerkiepte, en er Boem=Boem=Klats gedaan wordt om 23.30 uur. Tegenwoordig moet het in de eerste de beste buurtkroeg al klinken alsof Ome John er zelf drie keer per week een biertje komt doen.  
- En dan wil ik het nog niet eens hebben over al die FaceBoek /  Hyves artiesten die zich Zanger Sjaakie, of Zangeres Truusje noemen, en zich van gekkigheid niet weten te roepen, maar die Lexicon PCM 60 is toch wel een erg dun galmpje, hoor… 
- Uiteraard is er dan nog het standaard piemel-ritueel der technici, die zich om een of andere redenen allemaal de grootste aanmeten, door over het werk van de collegae te zeiken dat die het al helemaal niet kan. Vergelijkbaar met auto-tjes, en plas-wedstrijden. 

Verder hebben we allemaal de introductie van het Internet meegemaakt, in den beginne was er niets, 80486, en werd er alleen door supertechneuten geWWW't. Op dit momenten kan ik mn telefoon niet aanraken, of er wordt me vriendelijk op de laatste nieuwtjes gewezen, en de recente facebook en twisters komen langs. 

Laten we wel wezen: Leuk = tijdelijk, en als iets niet meer tijdelijk is is de lol er ook gauw vanaf.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Olaf heeft gelijk: Vroeger was het hier gemoedelijker en dat was ook aan het aantal postings per dag te merken!
> 
> Ik ben er een aantal jaar tussenuit geweest en bij mijn terugkomst viel het mij gelijk op dat het hier tegenwoordig zo verdomd rustig is! Dat heeft zeer zeker zijn redenen alhoewel ik wel moet bekennen dat ik de grote leegloop niet meegekregen heb...
> 
> Daarnaast irriteer ik mij ook aan hoe ons dingen hier geregeld worden. Laten we de komende sub-testdag nemen. Op verzoek van enkele leden (die graag D&B in het vergelijk wilden) poets ik wat oude contacten op om D&B daar te krijgen. Die vragen (met recht) om een nadere doelstelling van de dag en planning. Wordt hier serieus mee omgegaan en op gereageerd? Nee! Dan denk ik: Waar zijn we mee bezig? Leuke en leerzame dag voor velen of powertripshow van enkelen? Eenieder mag zelf voor zichzelf een antwoord hierop geven...
> 
> Maar ik geef ook eerlijk toe dat ik mij ook dood kan ergeren aan het niveau van sommige vraagstellers: Als je de moeite doet om in normaal NL een vraag te stellen, ben ik niet te beroerd om daar een antwoord op te geven. Hoe basaal die vraag ook is! En ik vind dat daar best wel wat respect moet zijn voor de mensen die hier & IRL hun sporen al lang verdiend hebben! Want als we alle ervaring hier bij elkaar nemen, doen we met gemak 10x per jaar een ESF, om maar wat te noemen. Als de deur tenminste breed genoeg is...
> 
> Laatste wat ik aan wil stippen is weer die ervaring:



De komende sub-dag is voornamelijk georganiseerd omdat sub binnen e rg subjectief is, en qua plaatsing rentegevoelig, waarna ik riep, dat ik een doodlopende boerenweg en voldoende krachtstroom heb om eens buiten te spelen. 
Ik had Jasper al benaderd voor de sub-dag, en die doet ook wel eens wat voor D&B...
Verder weten we uit ervaring dat de helft van alle dromers toch niet komt opdagen, zo heb ik ooit een rondleiding bij de Grolsch georganiseerd, waar ik met de helft van alle toegezegde deelnemers aan kwam kakken bij het buffet. 

Enne, je mag me ook wel een mailtje sturen met info, medewerking / voorstellen / ideeën / etc. Leef je vooral uit.

----------


## Outline

> De komende sub-dag is voornamelijk georganiseerd omdat sub binnen e rg subjectief is, en qua plaatsing rentegevoelig, waarna ik riep, dat ik een doodlopende boerenweg en voldoende krachtstroom heb om eens buiten te spelen. 
> Ik had Jasper al benaderd voor de sub-dag, en die doet ook wel eens wat voor D&B...
> Verder weten we uit ervaring dat de helft van alle dromers toch niet komt opdagen, zo heb ik ooit een rondleiding bij de Grolsch georganiseerd, waar ik met de helft van alle toegezegde deelnemers aan kwam kakken bij het buffet. 
> 
> Enne, je mag me ook wel een mailtje sturen met info, medewerking / voorstellen / ideeën / etc. Leef je vooral uit.



Ik had mijn contacten al daarvoor opgepoetst en benaderd. Ik ga niet roepen dat misschien als ik nog niet half weet hoe en wat. Heeft geen nut om iedereen blij te maken als de nomix de emmer water nog niet gezien heeft!

Wat mij in het algemeen tegen viel, was de reacties van de rest: Ik gooi het juist in het topic zodat iedereen zijn 2 cents er tegenaan kan gooien! Als dan niemand de moeite neemt om er serieus wat mee te doen... Als ik kijk hoe het liep toen we de mic & DI-testdag bij Ray hadden en hoe geweldig het animo nu is... Dat haalt voor mij ook de motivatie weg om zondag die A59/A50/A1 af te crossen (en te kijken of Deventer-Oost nog steeds binnen een uur kan)!

Wat ik al zei: Het is hier (tov een paar jaar) geleden zo doods als ik weet niet wat waarbij bij héél véél oudgedienden niet eens meer de moeite nemen om te reageren!

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Iedereen heeft het hier constant over het hoge niveau van dit forum en in vergelijking met het bax forum en new line forum is dat ook zeker zo. Sterker nog ik vind niet dat dit forum te vergelijken is. Maar er zijn op internet wel fora te vinden, vooral in het geluidswereldje waar het niveau vele malen hoger ligt. Als ik zo kijk wat er behandeld wordt, gaat het vooral over zelfbouw en knutsel projecten. Met af en toe een mooi leerzaam topic. Maar het overgrote deel is nou niet echt rocket science. Sorry de Enter werkt nog steeds niet op dit forum, dus ik moet het zo blijven doen Ik had me eerst ook aangemeld voor het sub gedeelte, helaas was er geen animo voor Martin Audio, tenminste er werd niet gereageerd. Later was ik wel blij dat het niet hoefde, was erg bang dat de sfeer op de dag hetzelfde zou zijn als af en toe op dit forum. "Hoe groter de mond, hoe beter men denkt dat de spullen zijn"

----------


## Outline

Als je nou 'ns op die A/A klikt die direct boven je knipperende balkje staan als je gaat reageren. Dan werkt alles normaal. Ik heb het ook moeten uitvissen hoor...

Ik weet het: Het is irritant! Maar da's nou eenmaal (de instelling van) de software hierzo...

----------


## MusicXtra

Het is mij even ontgaan dat je met Martin subs wilde komen, daar is wel degelijk interesse in.
En zo erg is het in mijn optiek nou ook weer niet met de sfeer hier, gemiddeld genomen heb ik niet het gevoel dat er iets mis mee is.
Op de subdag weet ik in elk geval dat er met de sfeer niks mis zal zijn, iedereen heeft dezelfde interesse en we gaan er gewoon een leuke, leerzame en interessante dag van maken. Het is een beetje jammer dat er op voorhand al zo negatief over gedacht wordt, Mac, alle mensen die subs meeslepen en ondergetekende steken er best veel moeite in, best leuk als daar een beetje waardering voor wordt gegeven door ook naar de dag te komen.
Als we allemaal alleen maar negatief over dit soort initiatieven doen voel ik me op een gegeven moment ook niet meer zo geroepen om iets op poten te zetten.
Los daarvan kan ik persoonlijk onderhand wel een boek schrijven over het aantal keer dat er commentaar kwam op waar ik mee bezig ben, ieder detail moet onder een loupe worden bekeken en ieder aspect wordt in twijfel getrokken.
Ik had kunnen besluiten om niks meer te posten. Ik heb er echter voor gekozen gewoon door te gaan en een dikke huid te kweken voor alle kritiek. welke vooral geuit wordt door mensen die nog nooit iets van Brooklyn Audio gehoord hebben. Ik weet ook dat er heel veel 'alleen lezers' op dit forum zitten en ik krijg heel veel positieve reacties van mensen die het heel gaaf vinden dat ik zoveel openheid van zaken geef omtrent de producten die ik ontwikkel. 
Dat laatste vind ik leuk en dat zorgt er bij mij voor dat ik steeds weer reageer op vragen en steeds weer probeer iemand een stapje verder te krijgen. Punt is ook dat negatieve dingen altijd snel de boventoon gaan voeren, ook meer gespreksstof opleveren, terwijl het positieve niet opgemerkt of snel vergeten wordt.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Bedankt Outline, het forum draait ook nog op de oude versie van Vbulletin.

@ musicextra: De subdag is leuk en in eerste instantie was ik ook wel enthousiast, maar behalve de sfeer en het gebrek aan interesse in de Martin subs, was het verder voor mij ook niet heel interessant. Ik zal toch nooit meer overstappen naar een ander merk, gezien de hoeveelheid speakers die we al hebben.

----------


## SH1000

Omdat het niet meevalt om een leuke, positieve discussie te voeren, blijft het naar mijn mening nog wel eens rustig. Wellicht helpt het als IWAB's (ik weet alles beter) iets meer ruimte geven...

----------


## PvG

> Omdat het niet meevalt om een leuke, positieve discussie te voeren, blijft het naar mijn mening nog wel eens rustig. Wellicht helpt het als IWAB's (ik weet alles beter) iets meer ruimte geven...



Vergeet niet dat hier mensen zitten met jaren lange, diepgaande kennis en ervaring. Deze personen kunnen overkomen als IWAB's, maar veel dingen weten ze ook beter (laten we deze de IWVB's = IkWeetVeelBeter-maar-niet-alles noemen). Beweringen op basis van onwaarheden en/of van-horen-zeggen kan tot felle reacties van IWVB's leiden, maar dat maakt hun nog geen IWAB (met negatieve betekenis).
Ik schaar mezelf op sommige(!) vlakken onder de IWVB's. Als ik een onzinbewering zie, kun je van mij een kritische, inhoudelijke reactie verwachten, maar ik zal je niet snel persoonlijk aanvallen. Sommigen zullen zo'n kritische reactie als niet-gezellig bestempelen, maar voor "gezellig" moet men maar bij de buuf een bakkie pleur gaan drinken ;-) 
Zolang de discussies inhoudelijk blijven (en dat mag fel en kritisch zijn), is het voor mij gezellig genoeg.

----------


## qvt

Dit topic...

Het enigste wat ik erover kwijt wil is neem een voorbeeld aan PSW (prosoundweb), daar is het een fijner sfeertje. Ook geen anonimiteit.. (ja enigzins hypocriet)

En het leukste nog, op dat forum loopt echte kennis rond, van drive in show tot legende in deze branche en toch kan iedereen zijn mening verdedigen en wordt daar fatsoenlijk mee omgegaan.

----------


## Outline

Toch mooi om te mogen constateren dat bepaalde personen die hier hoog van de toren blazen in het echt niet kunnen waarmaken wat ze hier roepen....

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Waar constateer je dat dan uit?

----------


## Ericsamandj

Denk iets buiten het forum om.

Dit lijkt een persoonlijk geadresseerde sneer te zijn naar een mede forummer. Indien dit zo is is het natuurlijk een loze kreet waar hier niemand wijzer van word.

----------


## Outline

> Waar constateer je dat dan uit?







> Denk iets buiten het forum om.
> 
> Dit lijkt een persoonlijk geadresseerde sneer te zijn naar een mede forummer. Indien dit zo is is het natuurlijk een loze kreet waar hier niemand wijzer van word.



Uit het feit dat mensen bepaalde uitspraken doen die ze vervolgens IRL niet waarmaken.

Als jullie zouden opletten, dan zouden jullie wel weten wie/wat zonder dat er namen genoemd hoeven te worden. Dan zie je ook dat ik gelijk heb. Vraag maar aan mijn inbox!

Hints genoeg iig...

----------


## Gast1401081

t schijnt dat iedereen nu op facebook zit. Was het forum jarenlang de enige manier om op WWW-niveau kennis uit te wisselen, nu is Facebook ( wat natuurlijk het grootste forum ter wereld is) een leuke concurrent. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...51993472639992 bijvoorbeeld

----------


## Gast1401081

> Daarnaast irriteer ik mij ook aan hoe soms dingen hier geregeld worden. Laten we de komende sub-testdag nemen. Op verzoek van enkele leden (die graag D&B in het vergelijk wilden) poets ik wat oude contacten op om D&B daar te krijgen. Die vragen (met recht) om een nadere doelstelling van de dag en planning. Wordt hier serieus mee omgegaan en op gereageerd? Nee! Dan denk ik: Waar zijn we mee bezig? Leuke en leerzame dag voor velen of powertripshow van enkelen? Eenieder mag zelf voor zichzelf een antwoord hierop geven...







> Uit het feit dat mensen bepaalde uitspraken doen die ze vervolgens IRL niet waarmaken.
> 
> Als jullie zouden opletten, dan zouden jullie wel weten wie/wat zonder dat er namen genoemd hoeven te worden. Dan zie je ook dat ik gelijk heb. Vraag maar aan mijn inbox!
> 
> Hints genoeg iig...



Het staat iedereen vrij om een subdag te organiseren met welk merk, type, maat, koffiezetapparaat, soort barbecue, of wat dan ook.

----------


## Gast1401081

of https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...51994752149992

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

wat een set is dat zeg... als je verder kijkt dan deze foto zie je nog veel mooiere dingen...

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Wel dapper van ******** dat hij dit deelt. Ik zou me rot schamen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wel dapper van ******** dat hij dit deelt. Ik zou me rot schamen.



Geloof niet dat dit Mac z'n werk is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wel dapper van ******** dat hij dit deelt. Ik zou me rot schamen.



nope, niet van mij,  was een facebook pagina waar alle anti- en ex-forummers nu zitten... 

Wel dapper dat je dat zomaar blind aanneemt, en nog dapperder dat je dat dan ook wereldkundig maakt. Dat zul je bij de rest van je werk dan ook wel doen…… En daar zou ik me rot voor schamen. 

Assumption is the mother of all fuckups.

edit - ach, dat was dodgy op FB… ja, daar staat PV vast en zeker wel ergens tussen….

linkje : https://www.facebook.com/groups/dodgytechnicians/

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Lol, excuses ik had niet verder gekeken, dacht dat het een foto van je eigen facebook was.
Vond het al raar dat je zoiets zou delen, terwijl je beweert alles beter te weten.

Of wij er tussen staan betwijfel ik. 90% van onze buitenpodia en 100% van onze overkappingen zijn standaard pakketten en zijn daarnaast doorberekend en gecertificeerd door bureaus die hierin gespecialiseerd zijn.
Dus ik verwacht geen foto's van mijn bedrijf daar. Wel fijn om te weten dat ik niet de enige ben die zomaar dingen aanneemt. Mocht je trouwens een foto van ons tegenkomen dan ben ik erg benieuwd naar de reacties.

Het is trouwens wel een grappige website, vooral de reacties van sommige.

----------


## Gast1401081

Het zijn de pagina's waar iedereen nu loopt te zeuren om gratis advies... En er vervolgens een bak fout gratis advies wordt gegeven .

Daarom heb ik die fb pages in dit topic gezet. 
Ter illustratie dat het hier een klerezooi is, zeg maar..

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ook niet alle foto's zijn echt fouten, sommige willen gewoon graag een bericht achter laten.

Evenementen blijft toch altijd voor een gedeelte maatwerk en niet alle oplossingen zijn altijd netjes. Zolang het eindproduct maar veilig en verantwoord is en dat de opdrachtgever uiteindelijk maar tevreden is.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Zo zeg, wat is er toch voorgevallen de afgelopen weken op dit forum of irl?
Ik twijfel er niet aan dat de meeste heren hier een goede uitgebreide kennis van zaken heeft en daarom elkaar weleens hier en daar verbeteren waar nodig. Echter lijkt het er op dat er mensen zijn die elkaars kritiek niet kunnen verdragen en persoonlijke hetzes gaan starten. Zonde van een forum als deze, zoveel gebundelde kennis bij elkaar waar we meestal elkaar belangeloos helpen.
Komt het nog goed? Ik denk zelf van niet, als we achter elkaars rug gaan roddelen op andere fora en op facebook gaat het van kwaad tot erger. Eeuwig zonde.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Zo zeg, wat is er toch voorgevallen de afgelopen weken op dit forum of irl?
> …...
> Komt het nog goed? Ik denk zelf van niet, als we achter elkaars rug gaan roddelen op andere fora en op facebook gaat het van kwaad tot erger. Eeuwig zonde.



Het belachelijke is dat er iemand op zn facebook pagina gaat lopen roepen dat we hier allemaal eikels zijn, terwijl hij ongeveer ieder half uur zit te kijken of hij nog iets mist. 
Diegene heeft van de 4x dat ik hem irl tegen ben gekomen de laatste 5 jaar 3x uitgebreid over een medeforum-lid lopen zeiken dat het een aard had, (2x in Haaksbergen en 1x in Frankfurt), iets over een processor zonder laptop of weet ik het. Dat schijnt diegene dus bij iedereen te doen, en is ongeveer zijn ultieme frustratie. Ik heb hem daar tot 3x toe over gezegd dat dat mij niet interesseert, en me verder trouwens koud laat. 
Ook heeft diegene ooit al zijn posts op dit forum veranderd in " ……… ", loopt nu te roepen dat hij er helemaal klaar mee is, maar heeft wel iedere keer dat er in dit topic iets veranderd binnen het uur een linkje op zijn eigen facebook pagina. 
Verder, ondanks het feit dat hij zowel mijn zakelijke als privé-nummers heeft, zuigt diegene op Facebook uit anderen of ondergetekende nu wel of niet een SIM-systeem heeft. Iets wat alleen maar 1x op dit forum door mij geroepen is. 

En ja, bovenstaand staat via screenshots al op een server. Weet alleen nog niet of ik dat opengooi of niet.

En ja,  iedereen hier is welkom om dan wel hier figuurlijk, dan wel bij mij thuis of op de zaak letterlijk een bak koffie te komen doen. Maar achter mijn rug om lullen over me is nooit goed voor je. Kan een week duren, een maand of een jaar, maar je krijgt het terug. 

En ja, dat is eeuwig jammer. En of dat goed komt weet ik niet, ik schijn al in heel veel privé-berichtjes achter dit forum, en privé mailtjes achter facebook langs afgefakkeld te zijn. En ik doe er echt helemaal niks aan, maar diegene die dat soort onzin uithaalt komt vaak van een koude kermis thuis. Mijn engelbewaarder is daar vrij consequent en adequaat in …...

----------


## drbeat

Laten we het gewoon gezellig houden en acceptabel voor iedereen..

Wat iemand op fb wil posten of waar dan ook...laat dat buiten dit forum...want das een beetje achter de ellebogen..

Het is jammer dat dit topic er uberhoubt is..

Laten we nu met een nieuwe start beginnen...elkaar in de waarde laten en reageer alleen als je iets positiefs wil bij dragen op de nette manier..

Goed idee toch? Laten we het in ieder geval proberen...

----------


## kvdb013

> Laten we het gewoon gezellig houden en acceptabel voor iedereen..
> 
> Wat iemand op fb wil posten of waar dan ook...laat dat buiten dit forum...want das een beetje achter de ellebogen..
> 
> Het is jammer dat dit topic er uberhoubt is..
> 
> Laten we nu met een nieuwe start beginnen...elkaar in de waarde laten en reageer alleen als je iets positiefs wil bij dragen op de nette manier..
> 
> Goed idee toch? Laten we het in ieder geval proberen...



+1 volledig mee eens

----------


## MusicXtra

Helemaal mee eens, alles eromheen negeren en gewoon hier weer doen wat we altijd deden. Lekker beppen over alles wat met professioneel licht en geluid te maken heeft.
Wie heeft er nog een vraag over licht of geluid? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## peterwagner

> Helemaal mee eens, alles eromheen negeren en gewoon hier weer doen wat we altijd deden. Lekker beppen over alles wat met professioneel licht en geluid te maken heeft.
> Wie heeft er nog een vraag over licht of geluid?



Ja, hoe heten die kabels met aan de uiteinden zo'n rondje met 3 pinnetjes erin? En waar is dat 3 pinnetje voor, ik gebruik er altijd van die roodzwarte boxen-kabel voor, die hebben maar 2 draadjes.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Het forum is wel makkelijk om te kijken wie je wel en niet iets gunt...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ja, hoe heten die kabels met aan de uiteinden zo'n rondje met 3 pinnetjes erin? En waar is dat 3 pinnetje voor, ik gebruik er altijd van die roodzwarte boxen-kabel voor, die hebben maar 2 draadjes.



Dat 3e pinnetje is bedacht zodat je smilies kan maken van die rare stekkertjes:



Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Helemaal mee eens, alles eromheen negeren en gewoon hier weer doen wat we altijd deden. Lekker beppen over alles wat met professioneel licht en geluid te maken heeft.
> Wie heeft er nog een vraag over licht of geluid?



Kennelijk is, gezien de 'vriendelijke discussies' van de laatste dagen, mijn opmerking niet goed doorgekomen.
Er reageren hier een aantal mensen op elkaar als een stier op een rode lap, daarmee maak je jezelf en het forum niet populair.
Kom op zeg, we zijn toch geen kleuters meer dat er moderators aan te pas moeten komen om het hele spul weer netjes op de rails te krijgen?
Hou eens op met altijd het laatste woord te hebben, rechtstreekse beledigingen of beledigingen die 'tussen de regels' zitten!
Gewoon weer terug naar de doelstelling van dit forum en elkaar in zijn of haar waarde laten graag, ook totaal onbelangrijk wie er in deze strijd gelijk heeft.
Zolang deze strijd voorduurt zal ik me in elk geval in geen enkele discussie mengen, heb hier dus echt totaal geen trek in.

----------


## MusicXtra

> n coaxje)?)
> 
> Kom maar met het relaas zou ik zeggen.....



Kom maar een keer luisteren, scheelt me een hoop typewerk en andere ellende.  :Cool:

----------


## drbeat

Ik vind dit ook jammer..en meng me er ook niet in. Ben gestart de bouw van mijn eigen setje te laten zien op het forum. Ik hoop dat we dan de gezelligheid weer terug brengen en het opbouwend en leuk kunnen hebben met zijn allen.

En dat die ruzieschoppers aub in die topics hun razernij uitvechten zonder mij daar in te betrekken...

Ik hoop het forum weer leuk en gezellig mee te maken.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

www.macbrooklynprojects.nl is nog vrij...

----------


## MusicXtra

> www.macbrooklynprojects.nl is nog vrij...



En hoe zit het met www.macbrooklyntimoprojects.nl?

----------


## Gast1401081

> En hoe zit het met www.macbrooklyntimoprojects.nl?



eh dat zal wel windows worden, mac doet niet mee

----------


## Outline

Ik vind het knap hoor: Ik ben een +/- week niet aanwezig geweest en kan concluderen dat ik in het Live Forum-gedeelte eigenlijk heel weinig gemist heb! Goed bezig jongens!

Daarbij vind ik het ontzettend laag om iemand die kritische vragen stelt meteen tot de grond toe af te branden! Ja Mac, Heb het tegen jou! Heb je jaren een van de betere op dit Forum gevonden maar zoals je de laatste tijd bezig bent zie ik je liever gaan dan komen. En uit de reacties van anderen maak ik op dat ik niet de enigste ben...

Wat mij nog meer verbaasd is de totale afwezigheid van de Mods! Ook tegen hen zeg ik: Goed bezig jongens! Kan mij herinneren dat ik berispingen kreeg voor heel veel minder...

Heb zojuist mijzelf gerapporteerd om de Mods tot een beetje actie te dwingen hierzo...

----------


## moderator

Hoi Outline,
Modjes lezen zeker wel mee.
Deze hele discussie lijkt me beter dan dat een modje iemand de les leest.

We zijn volwassen mensen, met de daarbij behorende kwaliteiten en tekortkomingen. Een grote gemeenschappelijke eigenschap van forumdeelnemers is dat we vaak een mening hebben over de acties van een ander maar over onszelf minder kritisch zijn.

In dit onderwerp wordt duidelijk aangegeven waarom het forum minder leuk wordt om te lezen, ik deel die opvatting!
We zijn volledig afhankelijk van de wijze waarop deelnemers op elkaar reageren, de spelregels zijn ruim, het irriteert wel dat deelnemers soms op een vervelende manier reageren...maar die zijn toch echt zelf verantwoordelijk voor de manier waarop ze reageren en het beeld wat ze daarmee over zich afroepen.

Er is trouwens en hele leuke functie in de forumsoftware, kan je berichten van geselecteerde deelnemers "uitzetten".
Maakt het lezen een stuk minder frustie in sommige gevallen, dus doe er je voordeel mee.

Wellicht een heel idealistisch streven, maar het doel van het J&H forum is het delen van kennis en ervaringen.
Deelnemers mogen zich dat wel iets vaker meenemen in de afweging of en hoe te reageren.

Veel respect en dank voor Bazemans en Rolmat, beiden heren die middels hun expertise reageren. DAT lijkt me de bedoeling van dit forum.

...Vertellen hoe goed je wel niet bent doe je op Facebook....

----------


## Gast1401081

> Daarbij vind ik het ontzettend laag om iemand die kritische vragen stelt meteen tot de grond toe af te branden! Ja Mac, Heb het tegen jou! Heb je jaren een van de betere op dit Forum gevonden maar zoals je de laatste tijd bezig bent zie ik je liever gaan dan komen. En uit de reacties van anderen maak ik op dat ik niet de enigste ben...



kan ff aan mij liggen, maar de laatste, pak'm'beet, 5 jaar heb ik op precies 2 van de fora ( en de lounge) meegeschreven. 
Kan iemand mij ff uitleggen waar de studio-tech's gebleven zijn? En de lichtnichten? De productie-fora?

Oh, en omdat meneer Outline zn zin niet kreeg op de subdag met de D&B-subs ben ik ineens de lul? 

Als je ff die openingspost leest, waarin gewoon een valsheid-in-geschrifte-aantijging staat - die ik nog eerst probeer af te zwakken - waarna er vol op mijn kop geslagen wordt ( dreigementen - chantage - forumvrijheid - russische toestanden hier - )
Mooiste post van bazeman is als de importeur zelf ff aan het woord geweest is - dan wordt er gereplyed met een slijmballenpost waar de klodders verse sperma naast hangen. Op zoek naar een baantje, wellicht?


Ik heb wel een paar leuke tips voor de beheerders. 
- Ik weet dat de software een optie heeft om mensen die een topic openen ook meteen beheerder te maken van dat topic, dwz ze kunnen andere posts deleten. (niet editten, alleen deleten.) 
- Ik weet dat de software een optie biedt om je geloof aan te geven. Daarmee kunnen we meteen al die EO-jongerendag-NOZ-artikel18-maffia grevo-meuk scheiden van de normale mensen.  
- Ik weet dat topics na een week, of een maand, of een jaar -  gewoon automatisch op slot kunnen. Voorkomt ook een hoop gebazel.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ... voor Bazemans en Rolmat, beiden heren die middels hun expertise reageren. DAT lijkt me de bedoeling van dit forum.



begin jij ook nog ff... 
Ik heb van bazemans in dat hele LEO-topic  - want daar gaat het over - geen verstandig woord gelezen, en al helemaal geen expertise... Uitsluitend wilde beschuldigingen, in nota bene zn eerste eigen topic alhier. 

Ik heb ook een tijdje op een auto-forum gezeten, want dat type auto had een eigen forum. 
Hardstikke aardige mensen, en niemand die er een wiel extra bij loog, of een wiel  van afhaalde. 
Enige ruzie-moment daar was bij een defect aan iets - dan moest je ff naar de dealer om voor 39 euro iets te kopen - Welnee, dat ding maak je zelf door een ding van 5 euro plat te slaan - Welnee, dat ding van 5 euro was niet goed genoeg -Welnee, dat ding van 39 euro was te duur. 
Niemand die er 450 PK uit haalde, en degene die dan toch chipte daarvan was al bekend dat hij nu 325 pk had, want gechipt door die en die. 

Hier op het forum wordt voor de zoveelste keer een club afgebrand en afgefakkeld in een opening-post, en wordt de brandweer in mekaar geslagen. 

Ben je soms stiekem ook bekeerd, en mag je op zondag niet meelezen??

----------


## timmetje

Wat mij op valt is dat mensen niet lezen wat er staat, maar lezen wat ze _willen_ dat er staat. Daarnaast zijn sommige posts zo krom geformuleerd dat er een taalkundige aan te pas moet komen om de boel te ontcijferen.

In het topic over LEO (Lomp En Onbebullig inderdaad) viel me erg op dat Bazeman expliciet vermeldde dat hij op persoonlijke titel reageerde. Dit vind ik een goede zaak, maar het werkt natuurlijk niet in je voordeel als je als medewerker van een concurrent een systeem de grond in boort in het eerste eigen topic dat je opent...

Aan de andere kant: als je hier op persoonlijke titel reageert, moet je ook bereid zijn om kritiek op persoonlijke titel te accepteren. Voorwaarde daarbij is natuurlijk wel dat de kritiek op een fatsoenlijke manier gebracht wordt...

Grootste struikelblok voor mij persoonlijk (je mag me hier op aanvallen  :Big Grin: ) is dat Bazeman een systeem afzeikt op basis van geruchten. Specificaties heeft hij niet gezien - want (nog) niet beschikbaar, en hij heeft het systeem voor zover ik weet ook nog niet gehoord.

Je bedenkingen hebben bij marketingpraatjes is prima, maar om dan direct een fabrikant van leugens te gaan beschuldigen gaat ook mij een stap te ver.

Ik ben van mening dat je kritiek beter voor je houdt tot je die daadwerkelijk kunt onderbouwen. Zeggen dat een systeem niet werkt omdat volgens jou bepaalde drivers niet verder dan x cm uit elkaar kunnen staan vind ik wel erg makkelijk...

----------


## M'Elodie

> Wat mij op valt is dat mensen niet lezen wat er staat, maar lezen wat ze _willen_ dat er staat. Daarnaast zijn sommige posts zo krom geformuleerd dat er een taalkundige aan te pas moet komen om de boel te ontcijferen.
> 
> In het topic over LEO (Lomp En Onbebullig inderdaad) viel me erg op dat Bazeman expliciet vermeldde dat hij op persoonlijke titel reageerde. Dit vind ik een goede zaak, maar het werkt natuurlijk niet in je voordeel als je als medewerker van een concurrent een systeem de grond in boort in het eerste eigen topic dat je opent...
> 
> Aan de andere kant: als je hier op persoonlijke titel reageert, moet je ook bereid zijn om kritiek op persoonlijke titel te accepteren. Voorwaarde daarbij is natuurlijk wel dat de kritiek op een fatsoenlijke manier gebracht wordt...
> 
> Grootste struikelblok voor mij persoonlijk (je mag me hier op aanvallen ) is dat Bazeman een systeem afzeikt op basis van geruchten. Specificaties heeft hij niet gezien - want (nog) niet beschikbaar, en hij heeft het systeem voor zover ik weet ook nog niet gehoord.
> 
> Je bedenkingen hebben bij marketingpraatjes is prima, maar om dan direct een fabrikant van leugens te gaan beschuldigen gaat ook mij een stap te ver.
> ...



Euh: ben ik eigenlijk niet met je eens: Bazeman stelt inderdaad kritische vragen aan de hand van de beschikbare documentatie die de fabrikant laat zien (op internet). Hij stelt er vragen bij oa over het afstraal gedrag. Hij zegt in mijn ogen niet dat de fabrikant liegt. De marketing van deze fabrikant is wat mij betreft absoluut top! Er is nergens een woord gelogen of feiten verdraaid. Het is de wijze waarop men je het laat interpreteren. En of dat deugt of niet, is niet relevant. Degene die de producten kopen van deze fabrikant kopen het toch wel. Net als er zo veel andere voor andere merken kiezen. Ik persoonlijk ben wel benieuwd naar hoe dit systeem in de praktijk werkt. Maar daar kom ik tzt wel achter.

----------


## timmetje

> Euh: ben ik eigenlijk niet met je eens: Bazeman stelt inderdaad kritische vragen aan de hand van de beschikbare documentatie die de fabrikant laat zien (op internet). Hij stelt er vragen bij oa over het afstraal gedrag. Hij zegt in mijn ogen niet dat de fabrikant liegt. De marketing van deze fabrikant is wat mij betreft absoluut top! Er is nergens een woord gelogen of feiten verdraaid. Het is de wijze waarop men je het laat interpreteren. En of dat deugt of niet, is niet relevant. Degene die de producten kopen van deze fabrikant kopen het toch wel. Net als er zo veel andere voor andere merken kiezen. Ik persoonlijk ben wel benieuwd naar hoe dit systeem in de praktijk werkt. Maar daar kom ik tzt wel achter.



Hij riep wel degelijk dat Meyer grafiekjes oppoetste of bewust informatie achterhield... In mijn optiek komt dat toch echt overeen met liegen.

De hele toon van de post vatte ik toch echt op als: 'Meyer houdt iedereen voor de gek door specs mooier te maken dan ze in werkelijkheid zijn'.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Hij riep wel degelijk dat Meyer grafiekjes oppoetste of bewust informatie achterhield... In mijn optiek komt dat toch echt overeen met liegen.
> 
> De hele toon van de post vatte ik toch echt op als: 'Meyer houdt iedereen voor de gek door specs mooier te maken dan ze in werkelijkheid zijn'.



De grap is juist dat niemand deze grafiekjes opvalt: want het toont gelijk een heleboel: zoals de vernauwing van horizontale spreiding bij 500Hz. In mijn ogen liegt deze fabrikant niet.
En welke fabrikant poetst niet zijn specs/grafieken op: ik denk (bijna) iedereen...

----------


## timmetje

> De grap is juist dat niemand deze grafiekjes opvalt: want het toont gelijk een heleboel: zoals de vernauwing van horizontale spreiding bij 500Hz. In mijn ogen liegt deze fabrikant niet.
> En welke fabrikant poetst niet zijn specs/grafieken op: ik denk (bijna) iedereen...



Klopt. Bazeman gaf zelf ook toe dat SP dit met haar grafiekjes ook doet.

Laten we het er maar op houden dat een aantal mensen hier graag hun poot stijf houdt, en waar mogelijk wat rake trappen uit probeert te delen.

Mij zal het aan m'n derriere oxideren wat Meyer met haar grafiekjes doet: ik gebruik m'n oren wel.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Klopt. Bazeman gaf zelf ook toe dat SP dit met haar grafiekjes ook doet.
> 
> Laten we het er maar op houden dat een aantal mensen hier graag hun poot stijf houdt, en waar mogelijk wat rake trappen uit probeert te delen.
> 
> Mij zal het aan m'n derriere oxideren wat Meyer met haar grafiekjes doet: ik gebruik m'n oren wel.



Dat laatste deel ik volkomen  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

GTST heb ik al jaren (eigenlijk nog nooit) gekeken maar kan me inmiddels precies voorstellen hoe zo'n soap zich ontwikkeld.
Ok, Mac komt niet altijd even subtiel over, lomp, arrogant, you name it maar als je ff kijkt naar zijn historie kun je wel stellen dat het een van de meest actieve leden hier is.
Bazeman komt net de hoek om, heeft inmiddels in een goeie week ruim 100 posts geplaatst waarvan er 95 reacties op Mac zijn waarbij er steeds weer een reactie van Mac uitgelokt wordt.
Vervolgens komen er nog een paar die ff van de gelegenheid gebruik maken om de 'brandweer' verder in elkaar te slaan.
Terug naar de oorsprong, het was niet zo handig van Bazeman om Meyer van bedrog te beschuldigen en vervolgens niet handig van Mac om als een giraffe met een snorkel in door de tuin te wandelen.
Na drie berichtjes was het al meer dan duidelijk, zolang iedereen het laatste woord wil hebben zal er zonder ingrijpen van de kleuterjuf (lees moderator) over een maand een topic 'LEO 15' geopend worden.
Of, we moeten allemaal gewoon ff een keer slikken en niet meer zo geprikkeld reageren....
Tot het zover is beperk ik mijn bijdrage tot alleen lezen en ga ik vanavond misschien wel een keer GTST kijken.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Waar anderen afhaken momenteel vind ik het forum deze dagen juist steeds interessanter worden.
Het is erg vermakelijk dat iedereen steeds heftiger reageerd op de rode lap van de voorganger.
Dat het niet bijdraagt aan de gezelligheid voor degenen die erin verwikkeld zijn snap ik best, maar voor de neutrale lezer als ik is het best lachwekkend.

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Waar anderen afhaken momenteel vind ik het forum deze dagen juist steeds interessanter worden.
> Het is erg vermakelijk dat iedereen steeds heftiger reageerd op de rode lap van de voorganger.
> Dat het niet bijdraagt aan de gezelligheid voor degenen die erin verwikkeld zijn snap ik best, maar voor de neutrale lezer als ik is het best lachwekkend.



Helemaal gelijk. Eerst kwam ik hier om mezelf wat bij te leren... Nu voornamelijk om mezelf te amuseren. Altijd benieuwd wie, wat en op welke manier waarop gaat reageren. Net een leuke tv-show.  :Big Grin: 

Heeft iemand de rechten al gekocht? Anders ben ik wel geïnteresseerd, lijkt me een goudmijn  :Cool:

----------


## M'Elodie

> Helemaal gelijk. Eerst kwam ik hier om mezelf wat bij te leren... Nu voornamelijk om mezelf te amuseren. Altijd benieuwd wie, wat en op welke manier waarop gaat reageren. Net een leuke tv-show. 
> 
> Heeft iemand de rechten al gekocht? Anders ben ik wel geïnteresseerd, lijkt me een goudmijn



Yep: zojuist vastgelegd: ben alleen nog in onderhandeling met EyeWorks en JohnDeMol  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

Toen ik zo'n 12 jaar geleden op dit forum verzeilde was het een beetje veel puinhoop in kabelland, en ik wilde eigenlijk wel eens weten wat nu de standaarden waren qua audio en licht. 
Binnen een kwartier, in het derde topic wat ik bezocht, had ik slaande ruzie. Ik weet nog precies met wie, en ik weet nog precies waarom ook. Ik heb met die vent na de tijd nog wel 20x een bak koffie, resp. biertje gedronken.

Ik heb (had trouwens al veel eerder) geleerd dat er geen enkele fatsoenlijke opleiding in Nederland is die zich op HTS-niveau, of hoger, met geluidstechniek bezighoudt. Er zijn nog 1 of 2 Duitse TonMeister-opleidingen, waardoor er - de laatste 12 jaar -  hier een boel schrijvers  zijn geweest, die allemaal merken-geil waren. Van EAW-850 die-hards via TurboBlauwHoutVanJou langs SA over AD naar de duitse clubs, en allemaal klonk het beterder, ging het harderder, was het economischer rendabelerder en weet ik het. 

En toen noemde ik MeyerSound. Groningen had toen nog geen internet, dus daar konden ze niet meelezen, maar verder is er een bak ellende over me uitgestort   -  anno 2001 ! Alsof ik de duivel uit de hel had losgelaten. 
En nog veel meer mensen kenden het überhaupt niet. Vond het wel grappig, alsof een automonteur die pretendeert vakman te zijn nog nooit van Mercedes gehoord had... 

Kortom: ik heb lekker relaxed meegehobbeld hier in de geluidshoek. Techniek - krachtstroom, veiligheid etc had ik wat kaas van gegeten, en date vond ik ook leuker, eigenlijk...
Op zeker moment (eind 2002?) kreeg MS weer een Nederlandse vertegenwoordiger, waarna er meer mensen met de systemen kennis konden gaan maken. Groningen viel daarna uit de boot, wegens een vernieuwde importeur/dealer-relatie, maar er kwamen veel meer nieuwe gezichten bij. En de teneur veranderde, van MS = troep, te zwaar, te lomp, te grijs naar goh, klinkt wel erg goed, en niet alleen hier, maar ook bij de achterburen... 

Nog ff een tijdje moderator geweest, omdat het hier toen zo'n 10.000 hits per dag trok, en er per dag zo'n 50 a 70 onderwerpen gestart werden. In die tijd was het not-done om reclame te maken voor je eigen winkel, en werd een reële tekst gevraagd, geen sms-taal. Daar moest soms behoorlijk aan geschaafd worden, sommige topics waren best geinig, maar volledig onleesbaar. 

Vervolgens is er in het licht iets misgegaan, daar is het al een eeuwigheid erg rustig, 20 topics in 8 weken, techniek heeft 15 topics in 12 weken gehad. 
In geluid komen alleen maar mensen zo hard mogelijk roepen dat iedereen een eikel is, vervolgens wordt iedereen die reageert plat-ge-PMt met "ik weet het beter en kom maar bij mij kopen- opmerkingen". Op InRealLife-hobby-dagen melden zich een heleboel mensen aan die allemaal de regie willen overnemen, en als dat niet bij voorbaat lukt komen ze gewoon niet opdagen. Of ze beginnen gewoon met over een concurrent een zooi bagger te gooien, en bij een weerwoord zijn ze zielig. En dat is allemaal de schuld van Meyer LEO...


Ik heb dik 12 jaar overleefd, hier, en dat kunnen vandaag de dag steeds meer collega's zeggen als ze s'avonds /  snachts weer thuis komen, dankzij een stukje extra veiligheidsbewustzijn. Niet dat ik daarvan de oorzaak ben, maar statistisch gezien loopt het aantal dodelijke slachtoffers in deze bedrijfstak mooi terug. 

En of ze nou over mn fiets lullen of over mn lul fietsen, dat boeit me dan niet zo bar veel.

----------


## janpy

> En toen noemde ik MeyerSound. Groningen had toen nog geen internet, dus daar konden ze niet meelezen, maar verder is er een bak ellende over me uitgestort   -  anno 2001 ! Alsof ik de duivel uit de hel had losgelaten. 
> En nog veel meer mensen kenden het überhaupt niet. Vond het wel grappig, alsof een automonteur die pretendeert vakman te zijn nog nooit van Mercedes gehoord had... 
> 
> .



Ho Ho, we hadden wel internet, mischien niet zo snel :-)
Maar meyer hadden we al wel, en ook al  20 jaar geleden.
Ze hebben trouwens nog steeds Meyer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Groets Jan

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ho Ho, we hadden wel internet, mischien niet zo snel :-)
> Maar meyer hadden we al wel, en ook al  20 jaar geleden.
> Ze hebben trouwens nog steeds Meyer 
> 
> 
> Groets Jan



(ppsssssstt.....  dat internet zat daar achter een filter dat door de dominee beheerd werd....niet verder vertellen....)

----------


## moderator

People!
Luistert....

Ik heb vandaag net zoveel berichten verwijderd naar het digihalla als het afgelopen jaar bij elkaar opgeteld.

Ja, er had eerder door het moderating team kunnen worden ingegrepen, maar ook wij hopen op een beetje discussiediscipline en op zelfregulerend vermogen (vind ik zelf een mooi woord :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
Los daarvan lezen we niet ieder moment van de dag een nieuw bericht.

1. Mac ga ik ff bellen, we kennen elkaar langer dan vandaag en dat is nu eenmaal makkelijker dan mailen, of een forum berichtje.
2. Ik ga niet iedereen bellen die als een bok op de haverkist springt wanneer er iets wordt vermeld in een bericht waar hij het niet helemaal mee eens is.

Kennen jullie die candybar reclame van de sporter die zich als een valse nicht gedraagt?
Zo lees ik veel reacties van de afgelopen twee maanden...

Houdt jezelf even de spiegel voor en bedenk je voordat je een bericht plaatst:
- Is mijn bericht van enigerlei meerwaarde voor dit onderwerp?
- Gaat mijn reactie over het onderwerp?
- Zou ik zelf op deze wijze willen worden toegesproken door een ander?

Pas wanneer deze drie kernvoorwaarden met een volmondig ja kunnen worden beantwoord, pas dan plaats je een reactie.

Op veler verzoek zullen off-topic reacties, regelrechte aanvallen en onbeschofte berichten door mij worden verwijderd, denk je dat de spelregels niet op jou van toepassing zijn, dan geven we je een forum vakantie.

Wat wij vanuit J&H heel belangrijk vinden is de ontwikkeling dat fabrikanten en vertegenwoordigers van merken zich kunnen mengen in de discussies.
We verdienen er helemaal niets aan, durf wel te stellen dat het ons juist geld kost, maar we vinden het delen van kennis ontzettend belangrijk en zien hierin voor ons forum nog steeds een rol weggelegd.

Voor de zoveelste keer:
Hang je de hele dag rond op het forum en zit je de nieuwe berichten te F5'en, dan wordt je wereldje te klein en dan geven we je een goedbedoeld advies: Ga er op uit, ook als het regent kan je in Nederland overal bandjes kijken, slap lullen met mensen, kan je langs bij collega bedrijven, bij professionals in de branche...
Ga het forum niet zien als een levensdoel op zich, echt...de meeste lol, kennis en kunde hou je van het forum over als je het af-en-toe ff rust geeft, niet de hele dag met vierkante ogen alle feeds volgen....dat is echt ongezond!!!!

Nou... let's shake hands and make the world a better place for you and for me...

----------


## janpy

> (ppsssssstt.....  dat internet zat daar achter een filter dat door de dominee beheerd werd....niet verder vertellen....)



Nee hoor bij ons zat er geen domi filter tussen, wel een prietprutprut frfrkrptptptpptpt krrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr modem

Nou... let's shake hands and make the world a better place for you and for me...

Amen

----------


## Outline

> Er is trouwens en hele leuke functie in de forumsoftware, kan je berichten van geselecteerde deelnemers "uitzetten".
> Maakt het lezen een stuk minder frustie in sommige gevallen, dus doe er je voordeel mee.



Mod, bedankt voor je reactie en bedankt voor de tip.

Echter ben ik niet van plan om van die functie gebruik te maken. Als het zover zou komen, mail ik jullie wel om mijn profiel en alles wat er bij hoort te verwijderen!





> Oh, en omdat meneer Outline zn zin niet kreeg op de subdag met de D&B-subs ben ik ineens de lul?



Waar jij het bij mij verneukt hebt, is met roepen dat je ten allen tijde (24/7/365, weet je nog?) bereikbaar bent via oa mail en dat je vervolgens te a-sociaal bent om op mijn mail te reageren. Dat is waar ik pissig om ben. De rest boeit mij niet!

Wat betreft dat D&B-verhaal: Daar waren meerdere redenen voor die netjes in het topic vermeld zijn. Ondertussen wordt er aan gewerkt om voor de Forumleden er een mooie Experience van te maken. Ja, voor de Forumleden. En aangezien jij daar ook bij hoort ben ook jij welkom!





> Als je ff die openingspost leest, waarin gewoon een valsheid-in-geschrifte-aantijging staat - die ik nog eerst probeer af te zwakken - waarna er vol op mijn kop geslagen wordt ( dreigementen - chantage - forumvrijheid - russische toestanden hier - )
> Mooiste post van bazeman is als de importeur zelf ff aan het woord geweest is - dan wordt er gereplyed met een slijmballenpost waar de klodders verse sperma naast hangen. Op zoek naar een baantje, wellicht?



Ik lees serieus kritische vragen die ik bij meerdere merken heb. Had je ook normaal op kunnen reageren maar jij hakte er (helaas en zoals de laatste tijd continu) op in. Ook voor Meyer gelden de natuurwetten, alhoewel ze iedereen anders willen doen geloven.

Wat ze daar vooral heel goed doen is de PR. Ik zit al jaren in de verkoop en heb ook USA-collega's gehad die mij die typische USA-trucjes hebben laten zien en daardoor neem ik tegenwoordig alles met een kg zout ipv een korrel. Kern van wat ik wil zeggen: Je hebt in de USA best wel strenge regels met betrekking tot adverteren maar tegelijkertijd mag je heel veel zeggen. Zolang je maar niet liegt. En Meyer maakt daar handig gebruik van, juist door bv. de exacte specs niet publiekelijk vrij te geven.





> Specificaties heeft hij niet gezien - want (nog) niet beschikbaar, en hij heeft het systeem voor zover ik weet ook nog niet gehoord.



Specificaties van LEO zijn op verzoek verkrijgbaar. Doe er je voordeel mee....

@Mod: Als ik naar je mening buiten de aangegeven paden ben gegaan, dan hoor ik het graag van je!

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....
> 
> 
> Waar jij het bij mij verneukt hebt, is met roepen dat je ten allen tijde (24/7/365, weet je nog?) bereikbaar bent via oa mail en dat je vervolgens te a-sociaal bent om op mijn mail te reageren. Dat is waar ik pissig om ben. De rest boeit mij niet!



deze mail : 






> Hallo Mac,
> 
> Zoals je in het topic kunt lezen ben ik hard bezig om D&B en TW Audio zondag aanwezig te laten zijn.
> Wat er precies gaat komen is nog onbekend maar de interesse is er bij beide merken in ieder geval wel!
> 
> Zijn er nog dingen die ik moet weten/rekening mee moet houden? Hoor het graag van je!
> 
> De reden waarom ik alles in het topic plaats/bespreek is omdat het een forum-aangelegenheid is (die indruk heb ik iig nog steeds) en dan geef ik gewoon het liefst een zo groot mogelijke openheid van zaken.  Dan weet iedereen meteen waar hij aan toe is.
> 
> ...



ik had geen vragen en/of opmerkingen. Heb wel een D&B-man gemailed, die vervolgens op vakantie is gegaan. 
Heb nog wel in het forum zelf iets geantwoord, geloof ik, ofzo. 
Ben toen nog getrouwd, en ben vrijdags ervoor hier weer geland.

Maar gotoogotoogotogogottogot, wat een drama. 
Zakdoekje erbij, traantjes weg, kusje op de zere plek, en nou weer fijn gaan spelen.

----------


## MusicXtra

't Wordt tijd dat een aantal mensen hier elkaar ff bellen om de lucht te klaren....
En niet gewoon 'vrolijk' verder gaan met modder heen en weer bouncen.

----------


## timmetje

> Specificaties van LEO zijn op verzoek verkrijgbaar. Doe er je voordeel mee....



Die post had je beter aan Bazeman kunnen richten lijkt me...  :Wink:  Ik heb nooit gevraagd om de specs van LEO namelijk...

Enfin, lekker terug naar de normale gang van zaken, want dit moddergooien begint zelfs mij als (relatief) buitenstaander op m'n zenuwen te werken.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> 't Wordt tijd dat een aantal mensen hier elkaar ff bellen om de lucht te klaren....
> En niet gewoon 'vrolijk' verder gaan met modder heen en weer bouncen.



En hun trots opzij zetten, fouten toegeven en niet alleen het hoogste en laatste woord willen....

Heal The World
Make It A Better Place
For You And For Me
And The Entire Human Race
There Are People Dying
If You Care Enough
For The Living
Make A Better Place
For You And For Me

Met dank aan wijlel Micheal Jackson..;-)

----------


## Outline

> <mail>
> 
>  ik had geen vragen en/of opmerkingen. Heb wel een D&B-man gemailed, die vervolgens op vakantie is gegaan. 
>  Heb nog wel in het forum zelf iets geantwoord, geloof ik, ofzo. 
>  Ben toen nog getrouwd, en ben vrijdags ervoor hier weer geland.
> 
>  Maar gotoogotoogotogogottogot, wat een drama. 
> Zakdoekje erbij, traantjes weg, kusje op de zere plek, en nou weer fijn gaan spelen.



Waaruit maar weer blijkt dat ik niks te verbergen heb...

 Neem aan dat je zelf ook wel snapt dat het een beetje verkeerd kan vallen als je eerst hoog van de toren blaast en vervolgens niks laat horen? En dat dat over kan komen als: 'Het is mijn sub-testdag en ik duld geen andere merken/vertegenwoordigers omdat (vul zelf maar in).'?

 Ik heb je altijd aardig OK gevonden en in technisch opzicht kan ik je nog wel hebben maar je bent zo arrogant dat je het zelf niet door hebt. En dat vind ik enorm jammer. Ik denk dat je eens serieus moet gaan kijken naar hoe je reageert in de diverse topics en daaruit je conclusie moet gaan trekken of je met die reacties nog daadwerkelijk iets aan dit Forum toevoegt. Totdat je daarop een zinnige reactie hebt zwijg ik je dood.

 En ik zeg het nogmaals: Ik weet zeker dat ik niet de enigste ben die er zo over denkt. Dat valt ook duidelijk in de diverse topics te lezen....





> Die post had je beter aan Bazeman kunnen richten lijkt me...  Ik heb nooit gevraagd om de specs van LEO namelijk...



Was meer als algemene mededeling bedoeld... Dit naar aanleiding van mij reactie in het LEO-2-topic.

Overigens had Mac ook die specificaties kunnen opvragen om Bazeman het zwijgen op te leggen. 2 mogelijkheden waarom dat niet is gebeurd:
 1. Mac is niet op dat idee gekomen.
 2. Mac krijgt die specificaties niet los bij AEM en/of Meyer.

 Gezien het geroep en geschreeuw van hem mag eenieder zelf bepalen welke van de 2 correct is...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Waaruit maar weer blijkt dat ik niks te verbergen heb...
> 
>  Neem aan dat je zelf ook wel snapt dat het een beetje verkeerd kan vallen als je eerst hoog van de toren blaast en vervolgens niks laat horen? En dat dat over kan komen als: 'Het is mijn sub-testdag en ik duld geen andere merken/vertegenwoordigers omdat (vul zelf maar in).'?
> 
>  Ik heb je altijd aardig OK gevonden en in technisch opzicht kan ik je nog wel hebben maar je bent zo arrogant dat je het zelf niet door hebt. En dat vind ik enorm jammer. Ik denk dat je eens serieus moet gaan kijken naar hoe je reageert in de diverse topics en daaruit je conclusie moet gaan trekken of je met die reacties nog daadwerkelijk iets aan dit Forum toevoegt. Totdat je daarop een zinnige reactie hebt zwijg ik je dood.
> 
>  En ik zeg het nogmaals: Ik weet zeker dat ik niet de enigste ben die er zo over denkt. Dat valt ook duidelijk in de diverse topics te lezen....
> 
> 
> ...



Nou nou, nog steeds traantjes? Ik heb onlangs bijna KF-subs gekocht. Vervolgens heb ik 2 Hitec subs ingezet. Daarna nog een KS-sat-setje weggehangen. JBL control28 en wat BELL nog op de plank. 
EDIT - laptop open, kreeg een zere duim van de phone..Ik heb al vaker geroepen dat de Nexo Alpha morgen bij mij geparkeerd mag worden, en heb zelfs een tijdlang die TW-mannen geprobeerd te mailen etc, om importeur te worden van dat spul. 
Merkengeilheid kost meer dan drank goed kan maken.

Ik dacht dat ik juist ergens gezegd had dat iedereen welkom was. Speciaal een nieuwe koelkast vol met drank gegooid. 
Parasols aangeschaft, gebak bij de koffie. Blijk ik toch te discrimineren, maar nu op merkje. 

Ach, ik snap het al, die barbecue…. Sja, dat hebben we omgezet naar een chinees. Was ook niet te kanen dat spul, trouwens. Goed, mijn excuses voor het niet door laten gaan van de barbeque. Als mijn vrouw binnenkort in Nederland is zullen we dat corrigeren. 


Het kan overkomen als dat een merk op een EDIT-mijn- testdag niet "duld" - niet welkom is... Als het er niet zou staan zou ik toch echt denken dat ik gek was. 

Sorry Olaf, en sorry, modje, heb toch echt ff gewacht…

----------


## beyma

> Wat is er aan de hand op dit forum?



Inderdaad, ben al jaaaren "lid" en heb veel opgestoken van mede forummers , maar de afgelopen paar maanden heeft het niveau hier een duikvlucht gemaakt richting afgrond....

----------


## R. den Ridder

> Inderdaad, ben al jaaaren "lid" en heb veel opgestoken van mede forummers , maar de afgelopen paar maanden heeft het niveau hier een duikvlucht gemaakt richting afgrond....



En dat heeft helemaal niets met de houding van de mensen te maken.. maar het is een algemeen iets wat ik op meerdere fora heb bemerkt (variërend van lichttechniek via moestuinen tot bloemencorsos).
We hebben met zijn allen ontdekt dat het veel leuker is om in een schuur weer zelf het wiel uit te vinden! 
Ergo; onder jeugd en jongeren wordt sociale media en internet weer gebruikt waarvoor het bedoeld is; socializen en informatie zoeken, maar het is niet langer de vervanger van het cafe of het klushok. 
wat overblijft zijn goedbedoelende mensen die allemaal een bepaald niveau hebben, maar niet bemerken dat ze vooral elkaars vragen aan het afvangen zijn omdat er niks leuks nieuws meer bijkomt. 
wrang dat dan Mac (die inderdaad niet altijd sociaal wenselijke antwoorden geeft) de enige is die de crossover maakt en er op wordt aangevallen. 

Goed voorbeeld is lightnetwork.com. Tien jaar geleden cutting edge, en nu een theekransje van de grote spelers op lichttechniekgebied; diezelfde personen als tien jaar eerder die elkaar aanvlogen inzake patenten op designs zitten nu heel gezellig te praten dat het zo erg is dat een van hen de tent sluit en gaat rentenieren.

Dit en andere fora zal nooit meer worden zoals het was, en da's maar goed ook! en nu ga ik solderen  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> .....
> wrang dat dan Mac (die inderdaad niet altijd sociaal wenselijke antwoorden geeft) de enige is die de crossover maakt en er op wordt aangevallen. 
> ......
> Dit en andere fora zal nooit meer worden zoals het was, en da's maar goed ook! .......



Lol- ben in ineens crossover bouwer..

Maar inderdaad, de laatste stuiptrekkingen van de digitale revolutie zijn wel ongeveer over. En ook de sociale gevolgen ervan. 
Binnenkort dan maar barbecuen zonder sub of top meetdag

----------


## MusicXtra

> Binnenkort dan maar barbecuen zonder sub of top meetdag



Nah, als we dan toch die koe op het vuur gaan jagen neem ik net zo makkelijk weer een geluidssetje mee. :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Nah, als we dan toch die koe op het vuur gaan jagen neem ik net zo makkelijk weer een geluidssetje mee.



Alleen LompEnOnbenullig spul dan, en uitsuitend buitenlands spul. 
De koe mag wel NL-made zijn.

----------


## R. den Ridder

> Alleen LompEnOnbenullig spul dan, en uitsuitend buitenlands spul. 
> De koe mag wel NL-made zijn.



en dan gebruiken we de geluidsset waarvoor hij bedoeld is! kampvuurliedjes draaien.. ik vraag Lola van the kinks alvast aan.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Buitenlandse beesten smaken inderdaad gewoon minder...die hebben meestal te lang rondgelopen...

Zei de zoon van de voormalig slager...

----------


## 2mancrew

> Buitenlandse beesten smaken inderdaad gewoon minder...die hebben meestal te lang rondgelopen...
> 
> Zei de zoon van de voormalig slager...



Zal ik dan maar achter the wheels of steel kruipen   grinzzz

----------


## Gast1401081

> beetje jammer dat je hier geen namen mag noemen.



och we zijn al lang geen pro audio forum meer... 90 % van de vragen gaat over een setje 200 euri speakers, en of ze de Arena er ff mee kunnen volblazen. Lekker Pro.

----------


## moderator

Mac,
Wil graag de discussie aangaan met je over de grenzen van pro audio.

Wat ik niet wil is de zoveelste flame over wie wat doet met een berg steken onder water. Daar leent J&H zich niet voor.

Linkjes naar andere fora ter promotie van die activiteiten... ik zie er de meerwaarde voor het forum niet van in.
Voel je vrij om me te overtuigen :-)

----------


## NesCio01

> Wil graag de discussie aangaan met je over de grenzen van pro audio.



Wordt een erg moeilijk verhaal omdat er nergens een heldere definitie
gegeven is over wat pro-audio omvat. Hierdoor gaat de discussie over 
persoonlijke gevoelens en juist daarover valt niet te discussiëren.

Een overweging is dan om ergens in het forum een gedeelte te maken
voor sets (wat is een set?) van >5k, 10K, 15K, of welk bedrag dan ook.
Dan is er een vaste constante, nl. de 5K.

hiermee wil ik niet propaganderen dat een set (wat is een set?)
van >5k, dan automatisch behoort tot pro-audio.

Verder bepaal je toch zelf of je op een vraag van 198,- per top
wel of niet reageren wilt, toch?

grtz

Nes

----------


## Gast1401081

> Mac,
> Wil graag de discussie aangaan met je over de grenzen van pro audio.
> 
> Wat ik niet wil is de zoveelste flame over wie wat doet met een berg steken onder water. Daar leent J&H zich niet voor.
> 
> Linkjes naar andere fora ter promotie van die activiteiten... ik zie er de meerwaarde voor het forum niet van in.
> Voel je vrij om me te overtuigen :-)



Dacht ff dat de vraag in dit topic was waar de rest uithing : nou : daar dus. (of juist niet)...

Het flame gedeelte is wel erg lachen inderdaad : ik noem hier een compleet blanco forum, en de eerste die erop zit is ..............................  

Eén alinea echter die je gedeleted hebt is 



> Met een groep collega's / vrienden hebben we het vaak over branche gerelateerde zaken en gaat dit soms best ver.
> Denk aan sub array's, speaker ontwerpen, de theorie achter FFT, interessante boeken of artikelen op het net, mutlichannel digital audio distri., verschillende configuraties en functionaliteiten van nieuwe consoles, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Ik mis toch een beetje een forum waar we dit soort info kunnen uitwisselen



Denk dat daar een taak ligt.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Persoonlijk denk ik dat j&h niet gebaat is bij zo'n forum, gezien de artikelen die ze verkopen is het doel toch de discojongens met een klein tot middelgroot budget. Zodra je groter wordt koop je toch niet meer in bij de webwinkels.

----------


## PvG

> Wil graag de discussie aangaan met je over de grenzen van pro audio.



Lijkt mij niet zo moeilijk: "pro-audio" = "professioneel audio" = alles wat een audioboer - met KvK-inschrijving - gebruikt.
Voorstelletje: maak het forum read-only voor iedereen zonder KvK (op een beginners topic na oid)...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik ben voor.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

KVk nummer krijg je tegenwoordig gratis, lijkt me nou niet echt een goede maatstaaf. Bovendien heeft iedereen die al een paar duizend euro per jaar verdiend wel in het bezit van een kvk nummer, dat wil niet zeggen dat men iets met pro audio doet.

----------


## PvG

> KVk nummer krijg je tegenwoordig gratis, lijkt me nou niet echt een goede maatstaaf. Bovendien heeft iedereen die al een paar duizend euro per jaar verdiend wel in het bezit van een kvk nummer, dat wil niet zeggen dat men iets met pro audio doet.



Klopt, maar iedereen zonder KvK... 

De niet-serieuzen, 16-jarigen enz met vragen over kratradio's, "ik wil een beuk set voor 100euro", enz houd je daardoor wel op afstand. Omdat ze wel zouden kunnen meelezen, kunnen ze wel wat leren (als ze willen). Het is een manier om een drempel op te werpen...

----------


## Podium Verhuur

En de zeer ervaren geluidstechnicus die gewoon voor een baas werkt of de freelancer die via een payroll bedrijf werkt? Wij hebben er 2 werknemers in dienst, die eerder bij de grotere jongens hebben gewerkt, maar een stap terug wilde doen. Ook lopen er diverse jongens rond die via een payroll constructie werken omdat ze geen zin hebben in de administratieve rompslomp.

Een kvk zegt dus maar weinig over de kennis of de materialen waar gebruikers mee werken.

----------


## PvG

Een freelancer heeft een KvK en iemand in vaste dienst kan het KvK nummer van zijn baas gebruiken.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

iemand via een payroll hoeft geen kvk te hebben. En als je een kvk willekeurig zonder check kan gebruiken is het idee ook weg. KVK nummers zijn zo te vinden op internet. Daarnaast zijn er ook genoeg disco jongens die op zaterdag bij een echt bedrijf werken, ze kunnen dan gewoon dat nummer gebruiken en alsnog vragen of een dap speaker beter is dan een behringer.

----------


## drbeat

Jongens kom op...als jullie zo gaan beginnen....hier lezen ook misschien klantjes van jullie mee..

En waar zijn jullie ooit begonnen??

Ze verkopen hier veel budgetmateriaal en er staat geen meyer in de webshop...

Waar de meeste eens iets aan moeten doen hier op dat forum is de toon, en dit soort uitspraken....

Er zijn er hier die kunnen alleen nog maar steken onder water geven en uit de hoogte doen...en dat noemt zich ook nog PRO...

MAAK HET EENS EVEN!!!


Doe maar eens wat aan je respect en je toon..en hoe je antwoord geeft..
Doe je dat met respect en de juiste toon en insteek dan ben je een PRO..

Niet met dat kibbelen en jenken...... Maar goed...ik ben iets langer dan een jaartje hier lid na 8 jaar mee gelezen te hebben.
Maar er zijn er hier die zich PRO noemen maar gezien de gegeven antwoorden en de manier waarop die gegeven worden heeft het meer weg van een ruzie in de zandbak om wie het grootste zandkasteel heeft gebouwd...

----------


## moderator

> Dacht ff dat de vraag in dit topic was waar de rest uithing : nou : daar dus. (of juist niet)...
> 
> Het flame gedeelte is wel erg lachen inderdaad : ik noem hier een compleet blanco forum, en de eerste die erop zit is ..............................  
> 
> Eén alinea echter die je gedeleted hebt is 
> 
> Denk dat daar een taak ligt.



DE vraag waar dit draadje mee begint is: Waarom moet de sfeer zo beroerd zijn zoals deze in sommige draadjes nu is.

Het antwoord daarop is al meerdere keren gegeven en komt erop neer dat sommige deelnemers elkaar om enigerlei reden het licht in de ogen niet gunnen.
Dat wekt dat weer reacties op en de ratrace is begonnen....

Ja, ik hak direct op dit soort gedoe in, dat is een taak van de moderator...eentje die we in het verleden niet altijd even accuraat hebben opgepakt en soms ook weer te strak.... het blijft een grijs gebied met het vervelende bij-effect dat niemand het leuk vindt wanneer zijn bericht verwijderd wordt.

De discussie kan over alles gaan wat met audio te maken heeft.
Er wordt geen enkel onderwerp tegen gehouden...

Idee van moderating van onderwerpen en reacties voordat ze leesbaar worden is eerder boven komen borrelen, is bijzonder arbeidsintensief en past niet mer in het tijdsbeeld.
KvK registratie, hele hordes techneuten zijn werkzaam voor instellingen die geen KvK hebben, verder kan je dat nooit controleren. Alle bedrijven hebben hun kvk nummer op de website staan en daarmee is iedere controle/regulerende werking tot nihil gereduceerd.

Bottom line komt het er toch echt op neer dat we niet moeten vergeten dat we allemaal mensen zijn en dat we op en fatsoenlijke manier benaderd willen worden.

J&H wil graag een forum waarop op een normale manier met elkaar kan worden gesproken over nieuwe dingen, ontwikkelingen in de branche en waar deelnemers elkaar de ruimte geven om vragen te stellen en elkaar op weg helpen met de kennis die ze hebben.
Wat we verkopen en verhuren staat daar compleet los van.
Ieder bedrijf heeft z'n eigen klantenkring, lang niet ieder bedrijf stelt een forum beschikbaar voor een ieder om branchegerelateerde onderwerpen te bespreken.

Ben het overigens 100% eens met het bericht van drbeat hierboven!!!!

----------


## Gast1401081

> DE vraag waar dit draadje mee begint is: Waarom moet de sfeer zo beroerd zijn zoals deze in sommige draadjes nu is.
> 
> Het antwoord daarop is al meerdere keren gegeven en komt erop neer dat sommige deelnemers elkaar om enigerlei reden het licht in de ogen niet gunnen.



Dat klopt volledig. 

- waarom is de sfeer zo beroerd ?  - omdat er op andere fora, maar ook FB, en trouwens hier ook een compleet netwerk van prive-mailtjes en prive-berichtjes onderlangs en onderdoor gaat. 
Inderdaad: er zijn volwassen kerels die, als er een vraag over een speaker komt(we hebben het uiteraard over het deelforum Geluid) meteen als een idioot beginnen te PM-men dat zij dat probleem wel ff kunnen komen opsporen en uitwerken. 
Als eea niet snel genoeg tot een telefonische afspraak met budgettering leidt breekt de pleuris uit. 

- waarom gunnen die mensen elkaar het Licht in de ogen niet? Omdat het Geluidstechnici zijn… 

zonder gein : ik heb aan de reaktie van bepaalde mensen op bepaalde stellingen in bepaalde topics gewoon gemerkt dat ze vanaf een derde plaats informatie toegespeeld krijgen die ze zelf nooit hadden kunnen opdiepen. 

Vandaar dat ik eigenlijk voorstander begin te worden van een verplichtte naam en adres-controle. Het anoniem zijn is natuurlijk erg lekker schoppen, slaan en bijten. En als je dan toevallig uitgepeild wordt, en je naam alsnog bekend wordt moet je je wel in 80.000 bochten wringen om je eruit te lullen. 

De affaire Stompie had dat al duidelijk in zich, en had al tot die conclusie moeten leiden. Op dit moment is een identificatie via FaceBook natuurlijk ook een mooie herkennings methode.

----------


## PvG

Ok, misschien is vereisen van een KvK-inschrijving niet zo handig, omdat er pros zijn die niet (direct) een KvK hebben en/of omdat de klanten van J&H niet allemaal pros zijn. 





> Vandaar dat ik eigenlijk voorstander begin te worden van een verplichtte naam en adres-controle.



Dit is dan misschien wel een goed alternatief. Maar hoe doe je dat? 
Er zijn al andere fora die een "real name" policy hanteren...

----------


## PvG

> Waar de meeste eens iets aan moeten doen hier op dat forum is de toon, en dit soort uitspraken....
> 
> Er zijn er hier die kunnen alleen nog maar steken onder water geven en uit de hoogte doen...en dat noemt zich ook nog PRO...
> 
> MAAK HET EENS EVEN!!!
> 
> 
> Doe maar eens wat aan je respect en je toon..en hoe je antwoord geeft..
> Doe je dat met respect en de juiste toon en insteek dan ben je een PRO..
> ...



Euh... Volgens mij zijn mijn posts altijd inhoudelijk, to-the-point, respectvol, op juiste toon en met juiste insteek... Ik heb mezelf ook nooit een pro genoemd. Misschien je eigen post even herzien? 

Ik kan me voorstellen dat J&H niet zit te wachten op zo'n KvK check of dat dat niet past bij het doel dat zij voor ogen hebben met het forum. Toch zou er wat moet veranderen in mijn ogen. Sociale controle - met je eigen naam met je billen bloot - kan daar bij helpen. (Als je wilt weten wie ik ben, weet je dat binnen enkele muisklikken...)

----------


## moderator

Dus omdat een aantal mensen zich als kleine kinderen gedraagt moeten alle andere deelnemers die zich extreem keurig gedragen, iets wat ze al deden want over 99% van de deelnemers hoor je nooit iemand klagen, allemaal bekend maken wie ze zijn etc.
Beetje de wereld op zn kop.

Volgens mij moeten een aantal deelnemers iets vaker in de spiegel kijken en niet zo zeiken. Het is een forum...het is geen levensdoel.

Er zijn legio mensen die proberen door het benaderen van deelnemers knaken te verdienen. Zijn we als J&H best jaloers op, maar wellicht zijn we te "keurig".
Om daar nou aanstoot aan te nemen, lijkt me niet nodig.

Alles valt of staat bij de redelijkheid in een reactie. Als deelnemer ben je zelf verantwoordelijk voor de reactie die je plaatst.
Wellicht moeten we gewoon afscheid nemen van deelnemers die zich niet conformeren aan de simpele spelregels die worden gehanteerd en minder lang wachten totdat onruststokers zelf hun biezen pakken.

----------


## PvG

> Alles valt of staat bij de redelijkheid in een reactie. Als deelnemer ben je zelf verantwoordelijk voor de reactie die je plaatst.
> Wellicht moeten we gewoon afscheid nemen van deelnemers die zich niet conformeren aan de simpele spelregels die worden gehanteerd en minder lang wachten totdat onruststokers zelf hun biezen pakken.



Ook een goed voorstel. Ipv sociale controle zullen de moderators dan wat vaker moeten "handhaven".

----------


## drbeat

> Euh... Volgens mij zijn mijn posts altijd inhoudelijk, to-the-point, respectvol, op juiste toon en met juiste insteek... Ik heb mezelf ook nooit een pro genoemd. Misschien je eigen post even herzien? 
> 
> Ik kan me voorstellen dat J&H niet zit te wachten op zo'n KvK check of dat dat niet past bij het doel dat zij voor ogen hebben met het forum. Toch zou er wat moet veranderen in mijn ogen. Sociale controle - met je eigen naam met je billen bloot - kan daar bij helpen. (Als je wilt weten wie ik ben, weet je dat binnen enkele muisklikken...)



Ik zal de quote er uit pakken. Mijn reactie is meer in het algemeen bedoeld en niet op jou specifiek.
Waarvoor mijn excuus.

En Mac zijn verhaal is ook zeker waar.

Laten we er zoals hier al eerder is geroepen als verstandige volwassenen mee om gaan.
En laat die pm mail en andere dingetjes je niet uit je tent lokken..volgens mij zijn de meeste hier daar zeker slim genoeg voor.
Ook voor mij geld dat je mijn naam en telefoonnummer zo kunt krijgen met een paar muisklikken..

En ik denk dat je het best gezellig kunt houden als je eerder denkt...zoals Simon en Garfunkel het mooi zeiden tijdens een van hun laatste optredens waar ik de dvd van heb....als dat je mening is...dan respecteer ik dat..

Wees de wijste....lukt mij ook niet altijd zoals hiervoor getuigd...maar probeer het..

Jullie hebben een mooi vak...vertel daar eens wat over...je plezier en je vakkennis....

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik vind het allemaal maar een hoop gedoe. Wanneer iemand om een beukset voor 1000 man voor 100 euro vraagt is het toch snel genoeg uitgelegd dat hij nog ff door moet sparen?
Iedereen is ergens een keer begonnen, veel van die vraagstellers zullen nooit verder gaan, een klein deel zal dat wel doen en zich mogelijk tot een gewaardeerd forumlid ontwikkelen. Daar zijn in al die jaren voorbeelden genoeg van te vinden. Respecteer elkaar, speel niet op de persoon en laat iedereen lekker in zijn waarde dan zal de sfeer hier spoedig weer zijn zoals ie moet zijn. Zelf ben ik inmiddels de 7000 posts al gepasseerd en voor zover ik weet zit er tussen die 7000 posts niet een waardoor iemand zich beledigd hoeft te voelen, is dat wel zo dan bij deze mijn excuses. En wat die PM's betreft; daar maak ik me ook schuldig aan maar ik zou niet weten wat daar voor kwaad in steekt. We zijn hier toch gewoon een stel volwassenen die oud en wijs genoeg zijn om daar op de juiste manier mee om te gaan?
Kom en nu weer lekker over speakers lullen en lekker schrijven dat oranje foeilelijk is.  :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

Stel,

dat we allen lering hebben getrokken uit dit draadje en dat
alle neuzen dezelfde kant op staan,
dan,

dan kan dit draadje toch op slot?

Zelf heb ik er zeker wat van opgestoken, maar vind het wel tijd worden
dat er weer vakinhoudelijk geschreven gaat worden. Daar is ook erg veel
van op te steken.
Dus kom, wat mij betreft, maar weer op met Digico vs Behringer, analoog
vs digitaal, XTA, Earthworks, Altair, Klark, Lauten, MB, Lab en MC2.
(willekeurige merken in random volgorde :Embarrassment: )

grtz

Nes

----------


## moderator

.....Amen.....

----------

